# Glossybox February 2013



## Dalylah (Jan 27, 2013)

I know some of the January boxes are still rolling in but February is almost here. Anyone seen any sneak previews of Feb?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 27, 2013)

Have ANY January boxes even been mailed?


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have ANY January boxes even been mailed?


 Don't think so - received an email from them this weekend saying that they were late with shipping, so many boxes sold, blah,blah, have 50 glossydots for being patient while waiting. Boxes are shipping next week.

This means I'll be getting my Jan box in the middle of Feb if they're shipping via carrier pidgeon (aka Newgistics).


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have ANY January boxes even been mailed?


 If you look at the January thread a member did get her box already.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think we will hear anything about Feb boxes until like the second week of Feb...D:


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm hoping for some serious winter skin care moisturizers in the February box.

And nail polish, they can never go wrong with nail polish! Something from an upcoming spring collection (OPI, China Glaze, etc) would be awesome.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 30, 2013)

The Glossybox for Canada still Royally SUCKS!

I saw a preview on Facebook and some people got a Prevage Day cream SPF 15.....exp date 01/13???

when will Glossy learn? 

The other samples were no better- a Burts bees sample cream, Beauty So Clean makeup wipes (those are super tiny), Elizabeth Grant moisture stick.

And the pathetic thing is I was subed last year and got all those exact same items.

So basically they are trying to clean out their warehouse here??

Maybe for Canadians it should be Renamed Garage Sale Box


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

If you look at the subscription sign-up page it says "Sign up now and receive February's International Style box". Also when you click it it says Feb's boxes will ship between Feb 19, 2013 and Feb 23, 2013, which is standard because it's the 3rd week.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooooh, international style? I'm tempted to sign up if this means some foreign brands!


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm international style.. and they did just run a GlossyBox-Missha Contest.. Anyone thinking possibly BB cream??? A girl can dream, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh I admit that theme sound intriguing!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 30, 2013)

definitely a promising theme!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

hmm I think international style might just be a new way they are describing themselves, as they've always claimed to have international products etc.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

so, I don't know which month it will be, but I just got an email from jewelmint saying that they and glossybox are teaming up and that packages start at $60....I think thats a little extremely crazy. considering Jewelmint isn't worth the $30 it charges already..


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, I don't know which month it will be, but I just got an email from jewelmint saying that they and glossybox are teaming up and that packages start at $60....I think thats a little extremely crazy. considering Jewelmint isn't worth the $30 it charges already..


They're selling glossybox subs in 3, 6, and 12 mo. Doesn't look like anything else.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, I don't know which month it will be, but I just got an email from jewelmint saying that they and glossybox are teaming up and that packages start at $60....I think thats a little extremely crazy. considering Jewelmint isn't worth the $30 it charges already..


 Those earrings GB sent in a previous box were so cheap.  It was worse than costume jewelry.  I've never checked out Jewelmint, but I certainly won't after those earrings.  I got huge gold (which I am only using to describe the color, not the material) hoops.  I'm sure someone must've liked them, but I only wear pearl studs and white gold.  Yellow gold looks AWFUL on me.  I'm tempted to see if the theatre department at my school would be willing to accept them as a donation...


----------



## EmGee (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're selling glossybox subs in 3, 6, and 12 mo. Doesn't look like anything else.


 Are they getting desparate for customers now?

Too many disgruntled people leaving? Sounds like it.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 30, 2013)

> Those earrings GB sent in a previous box were so cheap. Â It was worse than costume jewelry. Â I've never checked out Jewelmint, but I certainly won't after those earrings. Â I got huge gold (which I am only using to describe the color, not the material) hoops. Â I'm sure someone must've liked them, but I only wear pearl studs and white gold. Â Yellow gold looks AWFUL on me. Â I'm tempted to see if the theatre department at my school would be willing to accept them as a donation...


 Actually, some jewelmint pieces are pretty nice and you can usually get discounts (I don't know anyone who actually pays the $30) on everything. The problem is, the jewelry sent in the December boxes seems to be all the stuff that they had as leftover stock because those pieces didn't sell. I'd say about 30% of the pieces are worth looking at every month but there are some HUGE missteps. I wouldn't write it off entirely but the stuff we got sent was certainly not their best (actually it was their worst). Regarding the feb box, I'm just hoping they don't create a huge clusterf**k for themselves again and just get the boxes out.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, some jewelmint pieces are pretty nice and you can usually get discounts (I don't know anyone who actually pays the $30) on everything. The problem is, the jewelry sent in the December boxes seems to be all the stuff that they had as leftover stock because those pieces didn't sell. I'd say about 30% of the pieces are worth looking at every month but there are some HUGE missteps. I wouldn't write it off entirely but the stuff we got sent was certainly not their best (actually it was their worst). Regarding the feb box, I'm just hoping they don't create a huge clusterf**k for themselves again and just get the boxes out.


I did like some of the pieces that got sent out... alas, those were not the ones I received. The rings I got were resemble the ones you can get from quarter machines.. or it provided some competition for the metal cuff (from Popsugar Lux Box).


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

An international theme could be interesting. I THINK the first box had products from around the world right? I liked that box. I love trying new stuff I've never used or seen, or can't afford.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Jan 31, 2013)

I actually just got off the phone with Katie at Glossybox and she really stressed that the February box is "amazing". So we will see.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone know of any promo codes available? I have a few friends interested in subscribing and was looking for any deals. I know JewelMint is offering a subscription but I think it's just the normal price though.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm also subscribed to PopSugar and in a previous month's box they included a free credit for StyleMint. I ended up getting 2 pieces from JewelMint, with my credit, and LOVED them. The quality was so much better than what was sent out in the Glossybox last month. I was reading the JewelMint/GlossyBox deal and it seems like you'd just be signing up for a normal GlossyBox sub, right? I'm not seeing that there is going to be anything with JewelMint included with it.


----------



## Xi Honey (Feb 1, 2013)

I too go the jewelmint Glossy Box email. I think Jewelmint is super cheap crap....plus they must be stupid to go with Glossybox, because they keep messing up. There are no posts about the team up, it came via email to those registered with JewelMint and Glossybox.  I love subscriptions, and enjoy most of my products, but Glossybox is a hassel. My favorite is the Glambag from Ipsy, and PopSugar.......


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 1, 2013)

I buy jewelmint mystery boxes from time to time and of course subbed to glossy so I got this email but thought it was strange that jewelmint is selling glossy sub with no real partnership, I would at least expect them to include some of their stuff in glossybox; odd!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I buy jewelmint mystery boxes from time to time and of course subbed to glossy so I got this email but thought it was strange that jewelmint is selling glossy sub with no real partnership, I would at least expect them to include some of their stuff in glossybox; odd!


 Yeah, that sounds totally strange. It doesn't benefit unless they slip like a coupon or something in there. A girl can dream... and rather pick her own jewelry (after receiving those tacky leftover rings). lol


----------



## EmGee (Feb 2, 2013)

Unless it is the Canadian box.

They just send out expired items and things you can get at the dollar store.

not being sarcastic either.

Dec was bad with most people getting a expired in 2005 Avon eyeshadow and a Revlon nail polish that was damaged and 5 years old and dried out.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An international theme could be interesting. I THINK the first box had products from around the world right? I liked that box. I love trying new stuff I've never used or seen, or can't afford.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless it is the Canadian box.
> 
> ...


No, that would be awful! I don't think that would be the case with US GB. They have bad customer service, but the products are always great. The first box was international themed too I'm pretty sure. I remember a British lipstick (Burberry), Amore Pacific (Korean I think?), Phyto hair product (France), Marvis toothpaste (Italy), and Zoya (USA).


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 3, 2013)

Despite the January shipping cluster-f***, I kind of want to get myself a February box. Just to try it once. I'm not sure if it will be worth the aggravation, but I can't resist international brands that I can't find here...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love some Burberry, don't think they would repeat. But I'm excited to see what we get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite the January shipping cluster-f***, I kind of want to get myself a February box. Just to try it once. I'm not sure if it will be worth the aggravation, but I can't resist international brands that I can't find here...



I'm soo torn! Do I sign up and miss out (again) on a great box? Or sign up and get screwed over by GB?! Why, Glossybox, why?!?!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 3, 2013)

Really excited for this box!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

Cashed in my dots for this one, so I hope they don't screw it up and charge me. And, I hope it's a good box...since it'll be my last.


----------



## JessP (Feb 3, 2013)

I would totally be okay if they re-sampled the Marvis toothpaste - loved that stuff!


----------



## JessP (Feb 3, 2013)

So I'm looking at my Glossydots page to see about redeeming mine, but it says "You do not have any active subscriptions. To get started with Glossydots, go ahead and shop now!" I know I have enough dots, and my 3-month sub says "active" next to it over on my "Manage subscriptions" page. Anyone else have a similar situation?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm looking at my Glossydots page to see about redeeming mine, but it says "You do not have any active subscriptions. To get started with Glossydots, go ahead and shop now!" I know I have enough dots, and my 3-month sub says "active" next to it over on my "Manage subscriptions" page. Anyone else have a similar situation?


 I remember a while ago, some ladies were having trouble...I think we came to the conclusion that you have to have an active monthly subscription, so if you have a 3 or more month sub, you won't be able to redeem them (unless you sign up for monthly once it runs out) The site has changed, but I know back then, the girls couldn't see the redeem button at all, but those of us with a monthly sub could.


----------



## JessP (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember a while ago, some ladies were having trouble...I think we came to the conclusion that you have to have an active monthly subscription, so if you have a 3 or more month sub, you won't be able to redeem them (unless you sign up for monthly once it runs out) The site has changed, but I know back then, the girls couldn't see the redeem button at all, but those of us with a monthly sub could.


 Ohhh! Then I may go ahead and switch to monthly when this 3-month is up so I can redeem my darn dots! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2013)

uuuuugh, I finally signed up.  The "International" themed box got me.  I *swear* though, just one box.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes,

I look at the US boxes and would be tempted to sign up as I have a US address.

But am trying to spend less now.

I still have a Test Tube sub and Beautyfix and spend too much at Dermstore and on other cosmetic sites...so I really need to cut back.

Also, somewhat unrelated but I spent a ton on dance classes- bought a 1 year membership at a studio near me....$1,300 for the year ....plus a couple hundred more on drop-in classes at another dance school.

I have to cut back somewhere for now.....



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, that would be awful! I don't think that would be the case with US GB. They have bad customer service, but the products are always great. The first box was international themed too I'm pretty sure. I remember a British lipstick (Burberry), Amore Pacific (Korean I think?), Phyto hair product (France), Marvis toothpaste (Italy), and Zoya (USA).


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...


Completely and totally understandable! These subs really add up! Dermstore has quite a few of my dollars as well. LOL


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uuuuugh, I finally signed up.  The "International" themed box got me.  I *swear* though, just one box.


 I feel the same way!  I'm torn because I don't want to deal with them again, but on the other hand the January box rocked my socks off once it finally arrived.  Supposedly, my name was put on a list so that I can get my February box as my free one for signing up with the Cosmo code, but I just don't trust them to actually do this.  I even said on the phone to the representative, "Can I write your name down or can you give me some sort of proof that we had this conversation?"  I'm considering signing up for just one more month and then gifting the February box to a friend if they follow through and actually send it...

OF COURSE they have to tempt me with the International theme.  I was an International Studies major, go figure!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love some Burberry, don't think they would repeat. But I'm excited to see what we get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! Burberry would be awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

Glossybox just posted this pic as their cover photo on FB... maybe a hint as to what countries the products are coming from?





 
If it's too small to see, the countries are Germany, France, Japan, Italy, and USA!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox just posted this pic as their cover photo on FB... maybe a hint as to what countries the products are coming from?
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooh!  I hope so!  I'd be especially excited for France and Japan!


 YES!  Although I'm wondering what exciting beauty products are from Italy and Germany... and why, in an international box, is there a USA product???



> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way!  I'm torn because I don't want to deal with them again, but on the other hand the January box rocked my socks off once it finally arrived.  Supposedly, my name was put on a list so that I can get my February box as my free one for signing up with the Cosmo code, but I just don't trust them to actually do this.  I even said on the phone to the representative, "Can I write your name down or can you give me some sort of proof that we had this conversation?"  I'm considering signing up for just one more month and then gifting the February box to a friend if they follow through and actually send it...
> 
> OF COURSE they have to tempt me with the International theme.  I was an International Studies major, go figure!


 Yay!  I was a Diplomacy &amp; Foreign Affairs major (I think they were just trying to be fancy with the name), so yeah... totally sucked in by that.   I am totally hoping I can just get this one box and get out without any issues!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!  Although I'm wondering what exciting beauty products are from Italy and Germany... and why, in an international box, is there a USA product???
> 
> Yay!  I was a Diplomacy &amp; Foreign Affairs major (I think they were just trying to be fancy with the name), so yeah... totally sucked in by that.   I am totally hoping I can just get this one box and get out without any issues!


I doubt they are using it again, but the Marvis toothpaste was from Italy in the first international box. Just a heads up because I wouldn't have expected toothpaste in the box but I really liked it!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

I googled beauty companies in Germany and noticed Wella is headquartered there.  GB has had Wella in a box before. I wouldn't mind another Wella product. I really liked it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

Isn't Wella super cheap though? Do you mean Weleda?


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just got an e-mail from Glossybox that said, "Hurry, free blush with any purchase."  When I opened my e-mail there was nothing there... Anyone else get this?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Ohhh! Then I may go ahead and switch to monthly when this 3-month is up so I can redeem my darn dots! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi Jess, Someone on the January thread gave advice about redeeming glossy dots with an expired subscription. All I did was go to my monthly subscription, i clicked to reactivate then i chose the 1 month sub. lIt took me to the page where I would usually enter my payment info and there was a spot where you could click on apply glossydots. It shows under my orders as a payment success. Hope this helps you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2013)

> I just got an e-mail from Glossybox that said, "Hurry, free blush with any purchase."Â  When I opened my e-mail there was nothing there... Anyone else get this?


 The code is blush2013  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't Wella super cheap though? Do you mean Weleda?


Wella isn't too pricey. There stuff ranges from $10-$20.


----------



## craigster (Feb 4, 2013)

Are codes like the blush2013 only good if you're just signing up or gifting a box? I've had a sub since this past summer, but I'd love to have a freebie with February's box since the wait for January's was crazy!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

We got Wella in one of the boxes this summer. This is what was in my box, smaller of course.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2230368&amp;productId=xlsImpprod4450611&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=1&amp;categoryId=cat190010
 

They apparently are headquartered in Germany. I loved the way it smelled.

ETA: I would consider Wella mid-range price wise. On Ulta.com prices are $12-$26.


----------



## JessP (Feb 4, 2013)

> Hi Jess, Someone on the January thread gave advice about redeeming glossy dots with an expired subscription. All I did was go to my monthly subscription, i clicked to reactivate then i chose the 1 month sub. lIt took me to the page where I would usually enter my payment info and there was a spot where you could click on apply glossydots. It shows under my orders as a payment success. Hope this helps you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! Thank you for the tip - I will definitely be trying this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We got Wella in one of the boxes this summer. This is what was in my box, smaller of course.
> 
> ...


 I see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess the products in the US are better XD I'm used to Wella being really cheap XD Don't know how good it is though, because I don't really use their stuff.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's the only Wella product I've used. I like it, but not enough to reorder. I wouldn't mind trying new stuff. I find hair care weird though because everyone's hair is so different! The companies are bound to anger the masses with these products. Hair oils seem pretty universal though and that's probably why we get them a lot!


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code is blush2013


Thanks for that!  I just signed up for this box, and I really hope that I don't regret it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't Wella super cheap though? Do you mean Weleda?


No; there is a salon version. Glossybox sampled it in July. Many brands here that are lower end are different in other countries.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No; there is a salon version. Glossybox sampled it in July. Many brands here that are lower end are different in other countries.


 Yeah my ex's uncle owned a salon in Manhattan and they sold Wella there and it was definitely not cheap.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 5, 2013)

I broke down and got a second box again this month through ebates. Couldn't resist! Hope it's a great box again. I don't care if shipping is slow, as long as it eventually gets to me!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 5, 2013)

I would not mind sampling Amore Pacific (Korea, I think) again.  I tried a sample of the revitalizing masque last night (you put it on and sleep with it on all night) and it was AMAZING!  The $60 price tag for it not so much


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not mind sampling Amore Pacific (Korea, I think) again.  I tried a sample of the revitalizing masque last night (you put it on and sleep with it on all night) and it was AMAZING!  The $60 price tag for it not so much


 I'm sure this is a really stupid question, but how do you keep it on all night?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 5, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## pride (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not mind sampling Amore Pacific (Korea, I think) again.  I tried a sample of the revitalizing masque last night (you put it on and sleep with it on all night) and it was AMAZING!  The $60 price tag for it not so much


 You might be interested in checking out the Laneige Water Sleeping Pack Ex. Laneige is a brand under Amore Pacific and if the store was any indication last time I visited, super popular in Korea. I haven't tried the revitalizing masque but the sleeping pack is much cheaper and was really, really nice when I used to have it.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  I will check it out!



> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might be interested in checking out the Laneige Water Sleeping Pack Ex. Laneige is a brand under Amore Pacific and if the store was any indication last time I visited, super popular in Korea. I haven't tried the revitalizing masque but the sleeping pack is much cheaper and was really, really nice when I used to have it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a liquid like moisturizer.  You apply it, leave it on 5 minutes then can head to be.  It makes your skin shiny/wet looking.  I noticed I kind of stuck to the pillow case last night but this morning my face was so soft and looked great!  You then wash it off with warm water.
> 
> ...


 Oooh!  Well now I want to try it.  (Oops.  I didn't notice the sticky part.)  I don't think I'd pay $60 for something I've never used before, so I hope they (or another subscription) send it.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a liquid like moisturizer.  You apply it, leave it on 5 minutes then can head to be.  It makes your skin shiny/wet looking.  I noticed I kind of stuck to the pillow case last night but this morning my face was so soft and looked great!  You then wash it off with warm water.


 Eww I would never be able to sleep with wet and sticky goop on my face. There really is no way to say that without sounding dirty lol. But if it works for you more power to ya!


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We got Wella in one of the boxes this summer. This is what was in my box, smaller of course.
> 
> ...


I really loved that Wella conditioner we got from GB in the summer! At the time, I looked around online to purchase it, and it was pricier than what I'd normally spend. So I'm thinking that version that Ulta has is something different. I wouldn't have had an issue with $12.


----------



## Dalisay (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really loved that Wella conditioner we got from GB in the summer! At the time, I looked around online to purchase it, and it was pricier than what I'd normally spend. So I'm thinking that version that Ulta has is something different. I wouldn't have had an issue with $12.


 I would try going to the actual Ulta if you have any near you. I bought the big tub for 12.99 in their sale section three months ago. I also saw a few when I went two weeks ago but it was on sale for $15ish. Maybe the ulta near you would have some too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Prices may differ.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of any codes available? I tried the lips one and it didn't work. Thanks!


----------



## mstlcmn (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of any codes available? I tried the lips one and it didn't work. Thanks


 BLUSH2013 for the Glossybox/Kryolan blush


----------



## kat46 (Feb 7, 2013)

wow! I got my box today. I'm usually one of the last to receive on because I'm in California. 

oops! sorry, wrong thread. I actually just got the January box


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BLUSH2013 for the Glossybox/Kryolan blush


Except you probably won't actually get it.


----------



## mstlcmn (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Except you probably won't actually get it.


 LOL...exactly, I used a different blush code for my Jan box and didn't get it


----------



## pride (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BLUSH2013 for the Glossybox/Kryolan blush


 says its invalid now. boo!

They should really think of something to keep their subscribers actually subscribed...atm it's better to just keep canceling subs and re-subbing to get a promo code/ebates.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> says its invalid now. boo!
> 
> They should really think of something to keep their subscribers actually subscribed...atm it's better to just keep canceling subs and re-subbing to get a promo code/ebates.


 Y'know, I kind of wonder whether part of their plan is to count every signup as a new subscriber whether it's a returning subscriber or an actual new subscriber.  That way, they can claim to have a thousand (or whatever the number is) new subscribers every month even though a substantial number of those are from people who canceled and then signed back up with the new promo.  It's kind of like the reverse version of high school dropout rates:  At least in the area I grew up, you were considered a dropout if you left one high school -- even if the sole reason you left was to go to another school.  Technically, my brother was a high school dropout even though he left one school in order to go to a much better one.  Here, you're probably considered a new subscriber even if you just canceled last month.

Also, I would settle for them doing something to keep their existing customers.  They really don't seem to give a damn about that.  I have a feeling they're cooking the numbers to hide how many people are canceling to make things look brighter for potential buyers.  I wish someone who actually cared about beauty would just buy this company already and stabilize things or fold it into an existing solid program.  _Allure_ has a successful thing going with Sample Society.  I can see Glossybox's potential as a similar program for _Marie Claire_.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, if you look at the Glossybox.ca Canadian Facebook you can see people are just dropping the sub as it is the second month they send out.....EXPIRED ITEMS.

And my replacement items from my Dec box- they also sent me expired discontinued items- well at least they are not as old. The replacements are from 2010 and my Dec items were expired 2005.

I am holding onto my old samples in case the health dept wants to see them as proof.

Apparently it is illegal and also unhealthy to send such old items- some people posted they had eye issues, rash on their lips from the old gloss and those posts were deleted.

I hope Glossybox will improve. I keep on watching the US and Canadian spoilers as I'm not subbing to anything new.



> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> says its invalid now. boo!
> 
> They should really think of something to keep their subscribers actually subscribed...atm it's better to just keep canceling subs and re-subbing to get a promo code/ebates.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really loved that Wella conditioner we got from GB in the summer! At the time, I looked around online to purchase it, and it was pricier than what I'd normally spend. So I'm thinking that version that Ulta has is something different. I wouldn't have had an issue with $12.


 I have not bought Wella here, but bought a bunch of nail polish and it took 2 weeks to get to Canada and no tax, duty or shipping fee.

They have free worldwide shipping. Price is $13 something. I was just about to order the Wella Brilliance.

http://www.beautybay.com/wellaprofessionals/categories/enrich


----------



## JC327 (Feb 8, 2013)

I sub to Glossybox Germany and Glossybox US. Last month they had an international beauty theme in Germany and for February is a Valentine's day beauty. I hope they send out diffent items for February (US box) since it seems they are doing beauty around the world.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 9, 2013)

I canceled in a fit of frustration. But GlossyBox is so darn alluring. That pretty shiny pink box ... the lure of the international treasures inside. Ugh. I think I'm perilously close to deciding to play the GlossyBox gambling game and order a box.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 9, 2013)

Are there any reliable Feb spoilers yet? Hehe GB probably doesn't even know what they're sending out so may be a stupid question. I hate/love you too GB.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not mind sampling Amore Pacific (Korea, I think) again.  I tried a sample of the revitalizing masque last night (you put it on and sleep with it on all night) and it was AMAZING!  The $60 price tag for it not so much


 I've recieved a few Amore Pacific deluxe samples from Sephora.  I love that brand!  I especially love thier exfoliator.  I cant think of the name, but it comes in powder form and you mix it with water.  It is unlike anything else I have ever tried, and just AMAZING! 

I got the November Glossybox, then canceled so didnt get December's box, but rejoined and got my February box yesterday.  I know shipping is a problem, but I love this sub!  I can't wait to see what February Glossybox will bring!  An international theme is awesome.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

Between what I recieved in my Glossybox and Sample Society this month, I'm feeling very pampered today!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I broke down and got a second box again this month through ebates. Couldn't resist! Hope it's a great box again. I don't care if shipping is slow, as long as it eventually gets to me!


 I complained a lot about the slow shipping this month, but I have to say it was worth the wait.  I'm delighted with the January Glossybox, and it looks like February's box is going to be amazing too!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've recieved a few Amore Pacific deluxe samples from Sephora.  I love that brand!  I especially love thier exfoliator.  I cant think of the name, but it comes in powder form and you mix it with water.  It is unlike anything else I have ever tried, and just AMAZING!
> 
> I got the November Glossybox, then canceled so didnt get December's box, but rejoined and got my February box yesterday.  I know shipping is a problem, but I love this sub!  I can't wait to see what February Glossybox will bring!  An international theme is awesome.


 The name of the Amore Pacific exfoliator is Amore Pacific Treatment Enzyme Peel.  I just found a deluxe sample I had stashed in my bathroom.  I got it by using 100 points from Sephora a couple of weeks ago.

I did not get the February box yesterday as I previously stated.  I recieved the January box yesterday.  Guess I was a little confused because I recieved my January box on February 8th!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I caved and subscribed. Hopefully it will be a good month! With a _timely arrival. _


----------



## tanya2013 (Feb 9, 2013)

So is it the norm for glossy box to ship out boxes a month late. I signed up this month and I was really looking forward to my first box!


----------



## GariDong (Feb 9, 2013)

http://beautyhigh.com/nyfw-beauty-giveaway-win-glossyboxs-international-style-box/


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://beautyhigh.com/nyfw-beauty-giveaway-win-glossyboxs-international-style-box/
> 
> Nail Rock? Are you kidding me? FFS.


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 9, 2013)

omg. i love bvlgari skincare. I missed them so much since they discontinued sales here. Re-joined just for it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://beautyhigh.com/nyfw-beauty-giveaway-win-glossyboxs-international-style-box/
> "The products are a surprise until you open [the box]"
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 9, 2013)

The Super Aqua product is a Missha product if I make no mistake. Yup it is, hope it's the snail cream XD


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nail Rock? Are you kidding me? FFS.
> I do have to say that I like the look of that specific item.  But I like it in the sense that I am inspired to try doing that myself.  Still very glad I jumped ship.  I am becoming more and more convinced they're just trying to get the numbers of new subscribers up to attract buyers (that is, in preparation for selling the company, not buyers of individual boxes), not because they have any interest in their customers.


----------



## pride (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Super Aqua product is a Missha product if I make no mistake. Yup it is, hope it's the snail cream XD


 http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS2252&amp;ctg=BEA
maybe

this box is kinda boring to me...maybe I'll skip it.


----------



## Shayna11 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting the spoiler, if you hadn't I would have probably purchased an extra box.  Not bad stuff, just nothing that really excites me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, what a let down.  Very lame compared to all the previous months, IMO.

The evologie is a pimple/blemish system and they're giving away the samples on-line for the cost of shipping and handling at their website.

 
I can't find anything on the makeup product line--anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Clackey (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm wondering if there will be variations on the box like all the other months of glossybox?  Fingers crossed.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, what a let down.  Very lame compared to all the previous months, IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm actually excited, I want to try the snail mask !!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm glad they had a spoiler, i cancelled that accidental extra sub.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm....hope there's more coming in this box! I ordered an extra. The LiSi cosmetics both retail for $6.90 on their website. Kinda excited about the snail mask though, lol. But I could get that AND and full size BB off their website. Still on the fence with this one. I have been eyeing the nail strips at Walmart though, lol!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

I think the snail mask sounds awful. I honestly thought it was satire when I was reading the description on the website about how far some people will go to look younger - by rubbing snails on their face. Now I'm just grossed out and sad about it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmm. Well...I'm glad this box looks boring, because it's supposed to be my last box, and at this rate, I won't be tempted to resub! And I'm glad my box will be free, because the only thing I see that I would spend money on is the snail mask, unless the liner is in colors other than black.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess I should have waited a day or two to subscribe. I'm really disappointed if this is all they're going to put in the box. It seems like every time I subscribe to a box that has been good in the past, they f*** it up. I'm looking at you, December PopSugar box.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 10, 2013)

Snail slime...It sounds so unappealing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, the snail stuff is going to go straight to my trade list.  I will throw up if I try to put snail stuff on my face.  (I tend to overthink stuff, and I will just envision snails crawling on my face and freak/gross myself out)

I'm so disappointed in this box.  I got lured in by the International theme, and it looks like they just pulled the lamest stuff they could find.  I mean seriously... soap? a snail mask? The same lipgloss and eyeliner we get in EVERY SUB BOX EVER?

I just went on the website and cancelled just to make sure I don't get next month's!  Which, knowing my luck, will probably be awesome.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL I was just busily cropping and zooming in on all the items for the last half hour, too! I am pretty much not impressed with this box from the looks of it so it may help me resist re-subbing.


----------



## Talby (Feb 10, 2013)

Is anyone else annoyed that they have Missha when their Facebook header has "I &lt;3 Japan" ? It annoys me when people talk about South Korea and Japan as if they were the same country. I was also really looking forward to trying a new brand from Japan.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, I'm hoping that there are more than just those items in the spoilers.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "The products are a surprise until you open [the box]"
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Super Aqua product is a Missha product if I make no mistake. Yup it is, hope it's the snail cream XD


 Yes....

it's the snail cream mask!!!!!!


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone know if you can cancel online? I've looked everywhere for the option and i cannot find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am pumped! I've been dying to try the

snail cream products!!!!
I adore

Bvlgari and I can always use an eyeliner Hopefully an everyday color like blue, purple, black, brown. As for the nail rock, I'll take that anyday over EYE ROCK. Blah.
I feel positive there's another box variation so I won't get too excited just yet.


----------



## mega789 (Feb 10, 2013)

commented deleted..was regarding the wrong month glossybox


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> Wow I didn't get the snail product or Bvlgari. Also I'm trading a couple of the items. I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's the January box. The snail stuff is in the February box, which hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## mega789 (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha duh! don't know what I was thinking...

Really want to try another color in the tarte. 

Anyway, can't wait to find out what else is in the feb glossy box besides the 2 things we know..wondering if I should cancel this month as well...

W


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Marciaxtrois* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if you can cancel online? I've looked everywhere for the option and i cannot find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 I just cancelled.  You were right; it was very tricky.  I went to FAQ on the site and it explained how to do it there.  After I logged into my account, I clicked on manage subscriptions and then on monthly subscription.  Next, there was a small button on the lower right that allowed me to unsubscribe.  Whew!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be excited for the nail rock because I do actually buy those so that is kinda nice. However it really sucks about the acne treatment because I don't need that, and I'm pretty sure that the snail cream is not friendly to snails, so I probably won't end up using this either. Sad I was so looking forward to this box!


----------



## eparks53 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be excited for the nail rock because I do actually buy those so that is kinda nice. However it really sucks about the acne treatment because I don't need that, and I'm pretty sure that the snail cream is not friendly to snails, so I probably won't end up using this either. Sad I was so looking forward to this box!


 I use the Michael Todd organics KNU and it is made with the same ingredient.  They said it is humanly harvested by simply cleaning out their habitat.  I don't know about this brand though.  It doesn't feel any different then any other face cream it's just shiny white in the jar.  I love it though, my hg.


----------



## EllynoUta (Feb 10, 2013)

ive been using the snail mask for over a year---it weirds you out thinking about it, but once you get past that and try not to think about the texture when you're putting it on (its not that bad, its just subconsious), its great! Makes my skin feel soft and I feel like it soothes my under eye area.


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for the info!!! I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *eparks53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Michael Todd organics KNU and it is made with the same ingredient.  They said it is humanly harvested by simply cleaning out their habitat.  I don't know about this brand though.  It doesn't feel any different then any other face cream it's just shiny white in the jar.  I love it though, my hg.


That's good to know! Thanks for the info. For some reason I was picturing some people squeezing little snails to death.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's good to know! Thanks for the info. For some reason I was picturing some people squeezing little snails to death.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I recommend that you not look up civet as used in perfume.  Or, really, any natural musk used in perfume.  (I wear perfumes that involve a lot of different types of musks, but the company that makes them is cruelty-free, so they make vegan musks, which means they're accords assembled/synthesized from natural non-animal components.)


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recommend that you not look up civet as used in perfume.  Or, really, any natural musk used in perfume.  (I wear perfumes that involve a lot of different types of musks, but the company that makes them is cruelty-free, so they make vegan musks, which means they're accords assembled/synthesized from natural non-animal components.)


That's so gross *plus they are so cute!*! I looked up a list and the only one that I've even considered buying is the Chanel No 5, so that's good, I guess its a plus that I tend to stay away from musky type scents to begin with.


----------



## eparks53 (Feb 10, 2013)

I read an article that says that 97% of the musk is sold to France.  Hopefully that means when the EU cosmetics ban goes into effect in March this practice will become obsolete.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 11, 2013)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *Marciaxtrois* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello, Does anyone know if you can cancel online? I've looked everywhere for the option and i cannot find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Go to the manage subscription link, click the monthly box and you should be on the recurring profiles page.  At the bottom is a cancel link.  It took me like 10 minutes of screwing around on their site to find it.  It should be right on the first page of your account!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm just glad that I jumped ship after this last box.  I don't have acne, I never use masques, I don't use bar soap, I do my own gel nails and I don't really care about a lip gloss and an eyeliner...I'll get those in Ipsy.  This box is super disappointing to me so I'm glad I'm not in for it.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *eparks53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use the Michael Todd organics KNU and it is made with the same ingredient.  They said it is humanly harvested by simply cleaning out their habitat.  I don't know about this brand though.  It doesn't feel any different then any other face cream it's just shiny white in the jar.


 Missha is a Korean brand and those cosmetic companies are notorious for animal testing. I researched online and found that snail "slime" is obtained by "mechanically stressing" the animals to increase production of their mucus. That does not sound humane or natural at all. I would never use a product that is produced by such blatant animal torture and I encourage everyone to seek alternatives because there are many other anti-aging products that are cruelty-free. Besides, rubbing snail snot all over one's face to fight aging sounds a little desperate to me.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, in my post above I didn't mean to imply that anyone who has stated they are excited about the snail slime product is desperate - I originally thought it was just a clever name for the product and wanted to try it, but when I found out it did, in fact, contain snail mucus and how they got it I no longer was interested and my post was generally directed at the people who already use this stuff and create the demand for it - and hoping to deter people from adding to this demand by shedding some light on the animal cruelty involved.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, in my post above I didn't mean to imply that anyone who has stated they are excited about the snail slime product is desperate - I originally thought it was just a clever name for the product and wanted to try it, but when I found out it did, in fact, contain snail mucus and how they got it I no longer was interested and my post was generally directed at the people who already use this stuff and create the demand for it - and hoping to deter people from adding to this demand by shedding some light on the animal cruelty involved.


Definitely not just a clever name. I'm pretty sure all the products coming out with placenta really have placenta in them too. I don't even want to know what placenta it is.  I don't buy cruelty free. If they are it's a good bonus, but not my hill to die on.


----------



## tanya2013 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just cancelled my sub too. This will be my first box and my last. None of the products I consider high end except maybe the snail stuff and I really don't care all that much about that. The cosmetics I looked up online are drugstore prices. The evologie stuff is a sample I could go online and get for about 3 dollars. The soap is available on amazon for about 8 dollars. Really I could have went online and got most of this stuff myself for about 21 dollars. Where is the value in this box?


----------



## happysmiles (Feb 11, 2013)

Last month was my first box, so I have a question when does Glossybox charge you for each month?


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missha is a Korean brand and those cosmetic companies are notorious for animal testing. I researched online and found that snail "slime" is obtained by "mechanically stressing" the animals to increase production of their mucus. That does not sound humane or natural at all. I would never use a product that is produced by such blatant animal torture and I encourage everyone to seek alternatives because there are many other anti-aging products that are cruelty-free. Besides, rubbing snail snot all over one's face to fight aging sounds a little desperate to me.


Oh gosh that's horrible! Now I'm for sure going to be giving that to my mom! Actually I might just cancel, the only thing I even remotely want is the nail stuff and the soap and after knowing about the snail thing I think I'd rather get a different sub box.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 11, 2013)

Trying to piece each Country with the Item:

LiSi Items seem to be the USA one. They are based out in NYC.
Bvlgari is for sure the Italian one

but the other 3: Super Aqua, Nail Rock and Eveologie no clue what country they are connected too out of Japan, Germany and France. I would assume that Super Aqua is French but I know someone mentioned they are a Japanese Brand?
 
Sigh not thrilled with this box but I payed for it already so might as well try em out.


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://beautyhigh.com/nyfw-beauty-giveaway-win-glossyboxs-international-style-box/
> Yeah, I think I'm skipping this one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying to piece each Country with the Item:
> 
> ...


 Super Aqua is by Missha, which is Korean...


----------



## pride (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just cancelled my sub too. This will be my first box and my last. None of the products I consider high end except maybe the snail stuff and I really don't care all that much about that. The cosmetics I looked up online are drugstore prices. The evologie stuff is a sample I could go online and get for about 3 dollars. The soap is available on amazon for about 8 dollars. Really I could have went online and got most of this stuff myself for about 21 dollars. Where is the value in this box?


 I've heard from Koreans that Missha is essentially considered about drugstore level, too. Their "drugstore" level seems to be better than the US, but I wouldn't put Missha as a high-end brand, definitely not.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Super Aqua is by Missha, which is Korean...


 Ah okay. So they didn't even stay true the country considering they are advertising Japan on it. Darn.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

NailRock is from the U.K., The snail stuff is from Missha, which is S. Korean (not Japanese, so weird that they have that country highlighted on their cover photo), Evologie is from France, LiSi is American, and Bvlgari is Italian (Not Germany, so again, wrong country on their cover photo).

I'm so not happy that I signed up for this box.  I think the only time I'll ever sign up for a Glossybox again is if someone cool is curating it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> I've heard from Koreans that Missha is essentially considered about drugstore level, too. Their "drugstore" level seems to be better than the US, but I wouldn't put Missha as a high-end brand, definitely not.


 Just because it's considered a pharmacy brand overseas, doesn't mean much. So long as the products are good and interesting. US drugstore brands cost an arm and a leg, depending on where you are in the world.


----------



## MissTK (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm skipping this month too. I'm not excited about any of the products, and the value of it is not there for me this month.

I'm estimating the box (from this one spoiler) to be worth around $35

LiSi gloss and eyeliner are $7 each

The Bvlgari soaps can be found as a set of 6 for around $18, so one is worth about $3

Snail mask is $6

Nail Rock is worth around $9

and the Evologie sample is worth $3 (just the cost of shipping from their website)


----------



## pride (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just because it's considered a pharmacy brand overseas, doesn't mean much. So long as the products are good and interesting. US drugstore brands cost an arm and a leg, depending on where you are in the world.


 I know. In fact, I'd say most of what is considered drugstore level in Korea is way better than what's available in the US (there's so much competition there, I think the companies really work to attract customers. You get freebies and samples just for walking into their stores, and almost every store gives you tons of gifts and samples with purchase). I love korean cosmetics. just responding to the poster who was talking about what she considered high end.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 11, 2013)

are they getting ready to ship boxes out? i just got an email about my box being charged for this month. my first box was last month which was on a non normal schedule from what i heard, haha.


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are they getting ready to ship boxes out? i just got an email about my box being charged for this month. my first box was last month which was on a non normal schedule from what i heard, haha.


 According to GB's website, the February box will be shipping between the 19th and 23rd.


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay ladies, I'm trying to see if my GlossyDots redemption will work by "pretending" like I'm going to sign up for a monthly sub. I'm on the page, logged into my account, but it doesn't say anything about redeeming dots. Can someone shed some light on where it's supposed to be on the checkout page? Or take a screen shot if it works for you? I feel like this is an ongoing battle lol.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to GB's website, the February box will be shipping between the 19th and 23rd.


 Lol...so we will have the Feb box in March!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

Growing up I used to see LOTS of infomercials on tv about snail slime products, they are supposed to regenerate skin.I saw all that over 10years ago maybe even more lol XD before it became so popular in Korea. I want to try it, because I've always been intrigued by it.


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol pretty much! I think we'd receive them much sooner if Newgistics was a bit faster. This is probably why I subscribe to other boxes so that I'm not waiting on one for the entire month.. At least that's how I'll justify it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol pretty much! I think we'd receive them much sooner if Newgistics was a bit faster. This is probably why I subscribe to other boxes so that I'm not waiting on one for the entire month.*. At least that's how I'll justify it *


 XD haha that works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay ladies, I'm trying to see if my GlossyDots redemption will work by "pretending" like I'm going to sign up for a monthly sub. I'm on the page, logged into my account, but it doesn't say anything about redeeming dots. Can someone shed some light on where it's supposed to be on the checkout page? Or take a screen shot if it works for you? I feel like this is an ongoing battle lol.


 The only thing I've found is there's a box next to your glossydot total that says "apply to free box" then it will show in your dots history as "1000 points reserved for free box" or something along those lines.

I'm purposely not reloading the card attached to my GB acct on the off chance that they don't apply the dots to the free box I should be getting this month until after billing lands.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay ladies, I'm trying to see if my GlossyDots redemption will work by "pretending" like I'm going to sign up for a monthly sub. I'm on the page, logged into my account, but it doesn't say anything about redeeming dots. Can someone shed some light on where it's supposed to be on the checkout page? Or take a screen shot if it works for you? I feel like this is an ongoing battle lol.


I'm not sure, but I think you need to be an active subscriber. The easiest way to bypass being charged automatically (if you're not one) is probably just to call GB and have them manually redeem your dots.

When I redeemed my box for Feb.. I just clicked on the redeem button. It beachballed for a moment, but if successful, your history will reflect that 1000 was deducted for the free box.


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! So frustrating because I am an active subscriber (but with a 3-month sub), so I was trying to see if it would work by signing up for a monthly sub as that has worked for a lot of us. But alas, the "redeem" button is still nowhere to be found lol. I'll probably have to end up calling.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

As opposed to the product as I am, I find it hilariously appropriate for Glossybox to include a snail slime in their next box - perhaps they gathered it all from the trails of the January boxes?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As opposed to the product as I am, I find it hilariously appropriate for Glossybox to include a snail slime in their next box - perhaps they gathered it all from the trails of the January boxes?


 lmao that's a good one XD Snailbox!


----------



## pride (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tips! So frustrating because I am an active subscriber (but with a 3-month sub), so I was trying to see if it would work by signing up for a monthly sub as that has worked for a lot of us. But alas, the "redeem" button is still nowhere to be found lol. I'll probably have to end up calling.


 I could only find it in the options to "re-activate" a past sub if you go to the page to manage subscriptions. Couldn't find it by signing up for a new sub.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

Out of curiosity...has anyone been billed for this month yet? I just checked my profile (I have monthly billing) and I only see January's order...I figured by now they'd bill for February


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 11, 2013)

I was given a product to test out for a survey and wasnt given the ingredients to it. Because of this glossybox I am now terrified that there is snail ooze in it! I think now because I know snail ooze is put in skin care products I am developing an irrational fear that it is in every product. (Only partially kidding!)


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tips! So frustrating because I am an active subscriber (but with a 3-month sub), so I was trying to see if it would work by signing up for a monthly sub as that has worked for a lot of us. But alas, the "redeem" button is still nowhere to be found lol. I'll probably have to end up calling.


It might be slightly different with 3 month subs. I remember when I did the R27 with another active 3 month sub, they weren't willing to extend my subscriptions so I ended up with doubles for 2months. I hope they will either extend the sub for you or manually allow you to redeem your free box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 12, 2013)

Ladies, I'm not excited about the contents of this box. I'm debating if I should cancel for this month or not.

My question is this---will I lose all my hard-earned points if I cancel? I do plan on resubscribing (for the boxes I'll like). I have about 700 points and would hate for it to go to waste.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I'm not excited about the contents of this box. I'm debating if I should cancel for this month or not.
> 
> My question is this---will I lose all my hard-earned points if I cancel? I do plan on resubscribing (for the boxes I'll like). I have about 700 points and would hate for it to go to waste.


I don't think points will disappear, but you can't redeem without being active.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think points will disappear, but you can't redeem without being active.





> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I'm not excited about the contents of this box. I'm debating if I should cancel for this month or not.
> 
> My question is this---will I lose all my hard-earned points if I cancel? I do plan on resubscribing (for the boxes I'll like). I have about 700 points and would hate for it to go to waste.


 Your points won't be lost if you skip this month. I've canceled before, and when I reactivate my subscription all of my points reappear.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I cancelled just now. I was actually debating in my head if I'll regret not receiving a February box or not, but after I went through the motions and officially cancelled, I didn't have any lingering doubts. There was only one product I really wanted to try anyways.

I justified my reasons to cancel this month's box in the spoiler. 

*Super Aqua Mask* - I've seen these at my local H-Mart (Korean supermarket) for about $5-6. I can just get it there.

*LiSi* - First off, I've received far too many liquid eyeliners and lip glosses in all of my subscription boxes. I've ended up giving a lot away to my friends and sister. Not only that, I purchase a lot of makeup for fun all the time. Although I'm intrigued by this brand (high-end quality with drugstore prices) and love how they wrote on their website that their products "cater to women of all ethnicities," you can buy their stuff online especially since all their stuff is 50% off rightnow. That's about 3-4 dollars per item. 

*Bvlgari soap* - On Amazon, I saw this for $2-3. Another thing is that I live with a bunch of roommates and share one bathroom with them. So of course I don't use bar soaps. (I can totally see one of my roomies trying to use it. Funny but gross!)

*Evologie* - You ladies are right. This is free on their website and all you have to do is pay for shipping which is a few bucks. Another thing is that I have dry skin so I won't benefit from this at all. I wonder when Glossybox will start catering their boxes to match our needs like they say in the description on their website?

 
*Nail Rock* - I just don't use these.
 
_I'm SO thankful for this spoiler because I learned about a brand new cosmetics line and will definitely purchase from LiSi under my own terms. I'm sure the $21 I just saved this month will stretch far on the LiSi website!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

I agree with a lot of you ladies that said that this box doesn't have much value, especially since we're paying $21 for it. I think the overall value is only $25-30. 

Hopefully, there will be more spoilers for the March box and if I like it enough, I'll subscribe again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Feb 12, 2013)

I just cancelled for this month. Nothing in that box interests me.  If this sub was only $10 like BB or ipsy and had a waitlist, I wouldn't unsub for just a month but given that this sub is $21 and has no waitlist, I decided to cancel. Perhaps I'll use the $21 to buy myself something. 

Such a disappointing box for the international theme especially considering some of the great products they've sent out in the past. Oh well.


----------



## jmc8683 (Feb 12, 2013)

I cancelled for Glossybox too. While, I think it's been pretty decent, I can't justify getting some of this stuff.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if it is such a crap box because a lot of us are getting it for free with the 1000 points thing.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw the spoilers for this box and I have to say the items don't seem as bad as some people are saying. Seriously, I've read posts where it sounds like they're sending pox blankets in a box from the amount of vitriol directed towards the contents!

I realized I have 1290 and also got the 1000 point free box today. It was pretty straightforward, there was a check box for applying points and a green box that said apply and that was it. After I clicked, I got a little confirmation that 1000 points were set aside for this month's box and I'm pretty happy with that (especially since I ended up without a popsugar box this month ). If next month really does suck, then I'll probably cancel. For now, since there is no money out of my pocket, I'm ok.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the spoilers for this box and I have to say the items don't seem as bad as some people are saying. Seriously, I've read posts where it sounds like they're sending pox blankets in a box from the amount of vitriol directed towards the contents!
> 
> I realized I have 1290 and also got the 1000 point free box today. It was pretty straightforward, there was a check box for applying points and a green box that said apply and that was it. After I clicked, I got a little confirmation that 1000 points were set aside for this month's box and I'm pretty happy with that (especially since I ended up without a popsugar box this month ). If next month really does suck, then I'll probably cancel. For now, since there is no money out of my pocket, I'm ok.







Pox blankets! That's awesome!

I tend to agree but I'm very agreeable. I like trying anything and everything.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too! But after really looking at the contents, I feel like I might've overestimated the awesomeness. However, I will reserve judgement until I get said box and stop my PMS moodswings from driving me nuts (tmi)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Feb 12, 2013)

I cancelled for Feb.  I will probably resubscribe next month.  There just isnt enough things in the box that I can justify spending $21 for.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm getting my Feb box free since I just applied by 1000 glossy dots and they haven't charged me for February yet! I'm glad I'm getting it free because I'm not to excited about this box.


----------



## pobox607 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dang 3 month sub through March. Wish I could unsubscribe.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 12, 2013)

I wasn't charged yet. . So I cancelled lol. The MR box drew and lured me, but the shipping snafu got me thinking twice.


----------



## Shayna11 (Feb 12, 2013)

If you unsubscribe for a month do you lose your dots?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

No, they stay, but you can't use them ofc.


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 12, 2013)

I paid for a 3-month sub in October, using the COSMO code, then received the November/December/January.  My account recently showed that the subscription ended, but it didn't make any mention of receiving my free box (as promised with the code).  I sent an email to CS, asking if I would receive the February box, and got this reply:



> [SIZE=12pt]Regarding the COSMO promotion: the way it was originally intended is that you received a July box as 4th box, but I realize that we were not clear in our communication. We want you to be happy though, so we are still sending you the Feb box for free![/SIZE]


 Um, huh?  This is from Retailmenot.com, where I found the COSMO code:



> GLOSSYBOX: Free box of beauty goodies from Glossybox Terms &amp; Conditions: Complimentary GLOSSYBOX offer valid upon completion of the 3-month subscription. Offer expires October 30, 2012


 Was the offer supposed to have expired in July?  I just don't get it.  I'm not holding out much hope for receiving anything.  I wasn't going to re-sub anyway -- I decided I'd rather get a second Birchbox instead.


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 12, 2013)

where are the spoilers showing?


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid for a 3-month sub in October, using the COSMO code, then received the November/December/January.  My account recently showed that the subscription ended, but it didn't make any mention of receiving my free box (as promised with the code).  I sent an email to CS, asking if I would receive the February box, and got this reply:
> 
> ...


Lol, it sounds like they're trying to spin as if they're doing you a favor. There was nothing in the ad that was unclear (unless they're omitting info).


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, it sounds like they're trying to spin as if they're doing you a favor. There was nothing in the ad that was unclear (unless they're omitting info).


 Exactly!  It makes it sound like I'm being grabby-handed, when I'm just trying to receive *the incentive for which I joined in the first place.*  I think a number of people joined in the same time frame, using the same code, so I really don't know where a "July box" comes into it.  Sigh.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, they stay, but you can't use them ofc.


 What does ofc stand for- thanks in advance gabi


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does ofc stand for- thanks in advance gabi


 Of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^ Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 12, 2013)

That's bullshit because they told me it meant an extra October box. I don't think anyone in that company has any idea what the COSMO code was really meant to be for. They probably just hoped they would lure in tons of new subscribers who would forget they used a code three months later.



> Exactly!Â  It makes it sound like I'm being grabby-handed, when I'm just trying to receive *the incentive for which I joined in the first place.*Â  I think a number of people joined in the same time frame, using the same code, so I really don't know where a "July box" comes into it.Â  Sigh.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's bullshit because they told me it meant an extra October box.* I don't think anyone in that company has any idea what the COSMO code was really meant to be for.* They probably just hoped they would lure in tons of new subscribers who would forget they used a code three months later.


 I don't think anyone has any idea about anything! I don't think they even train the agents in the promos they have...they are not paying them so clearly they are being cheap, and training would be a waste of time, they probably teach them the system and toss them on the phones/emails lol


----------



## JuliaS (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid for a 3-month sub in October, using the COSMO code, then received the November/December/January.  My account recently showed that the subscription ended, but it didn't make any mention of receiving my free box (as promised with the code).  I sent an email to CS, asking if I would receive the February box, and got this reply:
> 
> ...


 I had the same problem with the COSMO code. I was told by Gloosybox's CS that I was supposed to get a free September box. They did eventually send the Sept. box to me.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 13, 2013)

All of this chatter makes me insanely happy with myself for canceling altogether.  This company is ridiculous.

I am absolutely loving Lip Factory Inc so I don't feel like I'm missing anything....except the pink boxes.  Those were cool and I could use them for storing lots of little things.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem with the COSMO code. I was told by Gloosybox's CS that I was supposed to get a free September box. They did eventually send the Sept. box to me.


 I also had to call in about the COSMO code.  They told me that they would put my name down so that I could get a free Feb. box.  I didn't trust them to actually do that, so I went ahead an paid for a one month subscription for the Feb. box as well because I didn't want to miss out on the international box.  (I did that before I saw the spoilers!)  I thought that if they actually sent the free one that I could just re-gift it, but I do agree with most people on here that the February box kind of sucks, at least based on the spoiler pic we've all seen, so now I'll have 2 sucky boxes.  I'm still hoping that there are different variations &amp; that maybe I won't get all the items I'm not interested in.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

I decided to use my 1000 of 1390 dots to get this box "free."  Fingers crossed they do not charge my CC or send multiple boxes!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to use my 1000 of 1390 dots to get this box "free."  Fingers crossed they do not charge my CC or send multiple boxes!


 I did this for the January box, which I finally received this past Saturday.  And again last night.  So they didn't charge my CC (which I found to be a pleasant surprise given how everything else about this company is), but I did end up with two almost identical boxes (different lip products).


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh boy.  Guess I have some suprises to look forward to!  Good or bad will be determined I guess!  I am happy to hear that you did not get charged.  I would not want a second box but could give the items away.  I just would feel bad getting multiple boxes when I know that other people never get boxes!  But when the paitents are running the asslyum I supposed it is bound to happen!  (No offense meant to anyone.   I work with people with SMI and I am not speaking of mentally ill people in any way! Just using it to illustragte the fact that there is no rhyme or reason to GB).



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did this for the January box, which I finally received this past Saturday.  And again last night.  So they didn't charge my CC (which I found to be a pleasant surprise given how everything else about this company is), but I did end up with two almost identical boxes (different lip products).


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh boy.  Guess I have some suprises to look forward to!  Good or bad will be determined I guess!  I am happy to hear that you did not get charged.  I would not want a second box but could give the items away.  I just would feel bad getting multiple boxes when I know that other people never get boxes!  But when the paitents are running the asslyum I supposed it is bound to happen!  (No offense meant to anyone.   I work with people with SMI and I am not speaking of mentally ill people in any way! Just using it to illustragte the fact that there is no rhyme or reason to GB).


 The monkeys are running the zoo.  I'm just happy I got out before they started flinging poo everywhere.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The monkeys are running the zoo.  I'm just happy I got out before they started flinging poo everywhere.


 lmao gewd one


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

Dang!  I like your analogy better!  You always have the good one liners!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The monkeys are running the zoo.  I'm just happy I got out before they started flinging poo everywhere.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The monkeys are running the zoo.  I'm just happy I got out before they started flinging poo everywhere.


Hey stop talking about me!!! *ahem*


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 14, 2013)

Loved the January box. Hate the February box. Just cancelled my subscription. Much better things I can do with my $ this month than buy this box! May re-sub again in the future, though.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone is who isn't getting this box for free been charged yet? The sub I get for my mom hasn't been charged for this month and it is usually charged on the 9th. Should I try calling or emailing them? Or just wait?


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 15, 2013)

Cancelled. If they add more products to what was in the spoiler I'll probably regret that I did.

 
 It doesn't seem worth $10 this month, as far as purchasing power that these boxes have. And I'm not okay with snail goo, let alone cruel obtained snail glue.
 ​ How could you hurt this cute little guy?​  

​


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Has anyone is who isn't getting this box for free been charged yet? The sub I get for my mom hasn't been charged for this month and it is usually charged on the 9th. Should I try calling or emailing them? Or just wait?


 I actually asked that earlier and didn't get a response...I was wondering why I haven't been charged yet either???


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 15, 2013)

I cancelled too.  I noticed that they hadn't charged me for February yet and, since I have no real interest in the products... yeah.  I'd rather spend that $21 on add-ons &amp;/or secret store purchases on Julep or put it towards a tattoo or something.


----------



## Shayna11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahhh that picture is so, so cute.  I just made it my desktop background.  I hope my baby doesn't mind some stiff competition.  He better bring the cute.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been charged, but my 3 month just ended and I signed up for the monthly subscription. The day I signed up for the monthly subscription was the day I got charged.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone is who isn't getting this box for free been charged yet? The sub I get for my mom hasn't been charged for this month and it is usually charged on the 9th. Should I try calling or emailing them? Or just wait?
> ...


----------



## Lisa424 (Feb 15, 2013)

I was promised the february box but I'll probably have to bother them several more times to make sure I get it!


----------



## vugrl (Feb 15, 2013)

Seriously crazy... I got another Jan Man Repeller box in the mail yesterday and thought that was what GB decided to send me for my Cosmo code. Um spoke too soon... I got the October box in the mail today!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> Seriously crazy... I got another Jan Man Repeller box in the mail yesterday and thought that was what GB decided to send me for my Cosmo code. Um spoke too soon... I got the October box in the mail today!Â


 Just out of curiosity, how many RP boxes did you order versus how many received?


----------



## wxhailey (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't been charged yet and from the spoiler, I don't like this box so I cancelled... but cracked up when I read the 'are you sure?!?!' dialog:


You give up your monthly surprise box full of luxury for self-indulging
You have to form an opinion under time and buying pressure for cosmetics again
You can't discover the latest trends by yourself. You'll miss exciting luxury brands of the next GlossyBox


a little desperate, eh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad that i have to form an opinion 'under pressure' now!


----------



## vugrl (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many RP boxes did you order versus how many received?


 Here's the breakdown:

1 box from my last month of a 3 month sub

1 box from my first month of a free 6 month sub that I won on Facebook

3 Gift boxes for my sister, SIL and friend

1 mystery box that I think I was charged for. When I was on the phone w/ CS I found that I had 2 accounts. The 2nd one under my paypal email address which I never opened. Says it opened Jan and was charged Jan 9th. UM no... Looked in paypal and found the charge for 1 month. Decided not to deal with sending it back since GB is sketchy enough w/out having to deal w/ returns. Cancelled account. 

So, yesterday yet another Jan box shows up. I think it's the box for the Cosmo code and was super bummed. 

Then today the Oct box shows.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You give up your monthly surprise box full of luxury for self-indulging
> You have to form an opinion under time and buying pressure for cosmetics again
> You can't discover the latest trends by yourself. You'll miss exciting luxury brands of the next GlossyBox


 These aren't even gramatically correct. FFS. They charge enough mony to get someone to check their writing.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## windermerwmn (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree!  They really need to get their act together.  Just cancelled my Glossy Box subscription, too many other subs I would rather try!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These aren't even gramatically correct. FFS. They charge enough mony to get someone to check their writing.





> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my gosh. Admittedly I can be a little bit of a Nazi on grammar since I write for a living. Usually I try to overlook it... but that is truly bad writing. It appears to be done by an ESL writer or a bad spinner program. GlossyBox has amazing products but they are a disaster in every other way, unfortunately.


 Have you guys read their Glossymag or whatever they call it? Chock full of grammar errors - unreadable.


----------



## Dalisay (Feb 15, 2013)

> Have you guys read their Glossymag or whatever they call it? Chock full of grammar errors - unreadable.


 I never read it, I just look at the pictures lol Maybe it's British/English grammar. I work with a bunch of people from the UK and the way they construct their sentences are different.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you guys read their Glossymag or whatever they call it? Chock full of grammar errors - unreadable.


 When I took one of the surveys to get Glossydots, it asked if I owned any "Channel" make up!  Come on!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never read it, I just look at the pictures lol
> 
> Maybe it's British/English grammar. I work with a bunch of people from the UK and the way they construct their sentences are different.


 That's no British English I've ever read. It reads like something from one of my Taiwanese contacts- the ones who put things through Google Translate. lol


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

> When I took one of the surveys to get Glossydots, it asked if I owned any "Channel" make up!Â  Come on!


 Lolllll even worse I have a cousin named Channel (pronounced Chanel of course ugh) and when I mentioned the misspelling to her mother, she actually fervently argued that it was the correct way to spell it. So, not only gaudy enough to name a child after a brand (seriously I asked why not name her Gabrielle or Coco if she loved Chanel so much and she didn't even know what I meant!!) but stupid enough to misspell it (as you might note, I'm not close to this 'family')


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lolllll even worse I have a cousin named Channel (pronounced Chanel of course ugh) and when I mentioned the misspelling to her mother, she actually fervently argued that it was the correct way to spell it. So, not only gaudy enough to name a child after a brand (seriously I asked why not name her Gabrielle or Coco if she loved Chanel so much and she didn't even know what I meant!!) but stupid enough to misspell it (as you might note, I'm not close to this 'family')


That's a good story, hilarious when you can easily check the label  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

I emailed Glossybox to verify that we haven't been charged yet, or was my profile not active and LITERALLY 45 seconds later I received a reply email from them! They said they're not charging until the beginning of next week and they WILL be shipping on time this month. We'll see if that comes to pass, but so far, I'm feeling good about this


----------



## lgandab (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you guys read their Glossymag or whatever they call it? Chock full of grammar errors - unreadable.


 The Canadian glossymag Was Full Of totally Random capitalization and *Fonts*_ that_ changed Mid-Sentence.  It was pretty much impossible to read.  Fortunately it only lasted two months (I think?) and then they cancelled it.  I find it super-suspicious that the woman who is the "face" of Glossybox Canada apparently has two law degrees (though I'm guessing it's because she went to school in Quebec where they use a different legal system than the rest of Canada, so most people there study both civil and common law), worked in NYC law firms and is a marketing expert.  Both her personal blog and the Glossybox.ca blog look like something from the dying days of Geocities. I know junior high students with better writing skills, a better eye for design, and more interesting ideas.  However, I found an old article about her where she claimed to be an expert on retail liquidations, which might explain why Glossybox Canada is sending out discontinued and expired products.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Glossybox to verify that we haven't been charged yet, or was my profile not active and LITERALLY 45 seconds later I received a reply email from them! They said they're not charging until the beginning of next week and they WILL be shipping on time this month. We'll see if that comes to pass, but so far, I'm feeling good about this


Wow!  Maybe they are FINALLY stepping their customer service up a notch!


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lolllll even worse I have a cousin named Channel (pronounced Chanel of course ugh) and when I mentioned the misspelling to her mother, she actually fervently argued that it was the correct way to spell it. So, not only gaudy enough to name a child after a brand (seriously I asked why not name her Gabrielle or Coco if she loved Chanel so much and she didn't even know what I meant!!) but stupid enough to misspell it (as you might note, I'm not close to this 'family')


Oh, my goodness...that's absolutely hilarious!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Glossybox to verify that we haven't been charged yet, or was my profile not active and LITERALLY 45 seconds later I received a reply email from them! They said they're not charging until the beginning of next week and they WILL be shipping on time this month. We'll see if that comes to pass, but so far, I'm feeling good about this


 


Awesome that's good to hear!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's no British English I've ever read. It reads like something from one of my Taiwanese contacts- the ones who put things through Google Translate. lol


I lived in London and worked in the City for ages. Trust me, there is no difference in syntax, just some vernacular and spelling


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's no British English I've ever read. It reads like something from one of my Taiwanese contacts- the ones who put things through Google Translate. lol


 Lol when I first read it, I immediately thought it sounded like something my Asian mother (she's not an English native speaker) would say. However, even her written grammar is better than the stuff written on GB!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missha is a Korean brand and those cosmetic companies are notorious for animal testing. I researched online and found that snail "slime" is obtained by "mechanically stressing" the animals to increase production of their mucus. That does not sound humane or natural at all. I would never use a product that is produced by such blatant animal torture and I encourage everyone to seek alternatives because there are many other anti-aging products that are cruelty-free. *Besides, rubbing snail snot all over one's face to fight aging sounds a little desperate to me.*


 *sigh* About 5 years ago, I'd be right there, with you, saying that. But after I quit smoking (having smoked for over 25 years ~ ugh), I took stock of what smoking and plain ol' aging (I'm 43) had done to my skin and I did NOT like it. So, at this point, I'm prolly the snail-snot-slathering kinda gal I never thought I'd be.

Hell, I remember hearing about placenta-based anti-aging products and gagging, declaring that I'd never get THAT desperate. Today? I'd prolly ask "How much do I need and how do I use it?!" 

As for cruelty free products, before my hubby started working for the US Navy, I was a card-carrying member of PETA (can't do that anymore since the US gubmint has them listed as a "terrorist organization" and it'd destroy my hubby's security clearance), so I agree whole-heartedly on boycotting products that torture animals in their testing/development.

I get the concept of keeping people safe, I really do. What I don't get is that with all of our knowledge in the area of chemistry, we can't figure out if that new perfume is dangerous or poisonous without squirting it in a monkey's eyes.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *sigh* About 5 years ago, I'd be right there, with you, saying that. But after I quit smoking (having smoked for over 25 years ~ ugh), I took stock of what smoking and plain ol' aging (I'm 43) had done to my skin and I did NOT like it. So, at this point, I'm prolly the snail-snot-slathering kinda gal I never thought I'd be.
> ...


 Choked on my dinner laughing as I read "_So, at this point, I'm prolly the snail-snot-slathering kinda gal I never thought I'd be_." Completely lost it at "_How much do I need and how do I use it?!_"

Thank you for helping me spray dinner all over my keyboard.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

Lmao at least it wasnt soda and didnt come out of your nosr btdt and it hurts


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Choked on my dinner laughing as I read "_So, at this point, I'm prolly the snail-snot-slathering kinda gal I never thought I'd be_." Completely lost it at "_How much do I need and how do I use it?!_"
> ...


 Hey ... any time I can help a lovely lady redecorate her keyboard, I'm happy to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you REALLY want to laugh, I'll take a picture of me *wearing* the snail snot on my face and post it here. Then, you can redecorate your whole computer area. ,')


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lmao at least it wasnt soda and didnt come out of your nosr btdt and it hurts


 Once, I laughed so hard, I had *soda almost come out of my nose, then stop and go down my throat. Now THAT was nasty. But it was a good joke and I've quoted it many times over the years, so all in all, still a win-win.

*Soda's the only thing I drink ~ aside from the occasional glass of milk ~ so it's a constant hazard. ,')


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

> Hey ... any time I can help a lovely lady redecorate her keyboard, I'm happy to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you REALLY want to laugh, I'll take a picture of me *wearing* the snail snot on my face and post it here. Then, you can redecorate your whole computer area. ,')


 Personally, I'm picturing you with dozens of those tiny snails the size of a pencil eraser all over your face. I think my grandmother had a statue like that because it's bizarrely easy for me to envision.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey ... any time I can help a lovely lady redecorate her keyboard, I'm happy to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 lmao you are really funny! You know, one of the reasons I quit smoking cigarettes was cuz I was afraid of the damage it could cause to my skin D: You go girl and keep it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My dad has done it like 20+ times in his life and he always goes back to it lol. Stay strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can do it! ^^


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you guys read their Glossymag or whatever they call it? Chock full of grammar errors - unreadable.


 I tend to obsess over spelling/grammatical errors ~ I'm REALLY anal-retentive and OCD. It's one thing for someone to *post* errors like that ~ it's understandable since we're kinda grooving as we post and the whole thing is organic. But to *publish* ~ even an eZine ~ with a buttload of errors? Yikes. That makes me think twice about their professionalism.

But I've noticed that with a few other subs I've got. Maybe it's because since the whole thing is a highly visual thing (beauty), the focus is on the *looks* rather than the content? Still ... :|


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tend to obsess over spelling/grammatical errors ~ I'm REALLY anal-retentive and OCD. It's one thing for someone to *post* errors like that ~ it's understandable since we're kinda grooving as we post and the whole thing is organic. But to *publish* ~ even an eZine ~ with a buttload of errors? Yikes. That makes me think twice about their professionalism.
> ...


 Oh, I definitely agree with you that it's unprofessional of them to post a mini beauty magazine without double checking for grammar mistakes. It makes me question if they are rushing around trying to throw a bunch of articles together or if they hired writers whose first language isn't English.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao you are really funny! You know, one of the reasons I quit smoking cigarettes was cuz I was afraid of the damage it could cause to my skin D: You go girl and keep it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My dad has done it like 20+ times in his life and he always goes back to it lol. Stay strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can do it! ^^


 Thank you! &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3

I've only been able to quit (2 years, now) because I switched to e-cigs (I hope that still counts as "quitting").

I've gotten to the point where I'm down to a mixture between 0mg and 6mg, so I do feel pretty good about it. Of course, when my MIL from Hell visits (she lives less than two miles away), I break out the 12mg and suck on that thing like it's gonna save a life (hers).

The nice thing about it, is that I don't think I could actually go back to "real" smoking. I gag now when I smell cigarette smoke. Literally.

I know this will sound stupid, but I NEVER thought of it damaging my skin. Never. I just worried about cancer and figured that I'd risked it for 25 years, and I was pushing my luck. If I'd have known it was damaging my skin so badly, I'd have quit a LONG time ago (sounds shallow, I know).

The nice thing is that now, my teeth are actually white (thanks to a buttload of whitening strips and toothpaste). I can't tell you how much I LOVE that! &lt;3


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I'm picturing you with dozens of those tiny snails the size of a pencil eraser all over your face. I think my grandmother had a statue like that because it's bizarrely easy for me to envision.


 Hey. That's cool. Where I live, we have those damned palmetto bugs big enough to drag off an Irish Wolfhound. Now, THOSE I couldn't stand on my face. Anything else is gravy. ,')

Now, I'm fighting the temptation to find a random picture of a woman on the 'Net and Photoshop snails all over it.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 16, 2013)

No need =D


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No need =D


 Haha.. she looks quite relaxed despite having dozens of snails all over her face. I can't say I'd be as calm!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No need =D


Ewww, ewww, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. This actually made me shiver. That is a whole lot of nope nope nope on one person's face.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 16, 2013)

try to view it as tiny kittens with shells prancing on your face? Lol, or maybe i'm the only one whose inner 5 year old would LOVE that? The kittens, not snails.


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness gracious. Don't think I could do that.. I like snails and all but not that much lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Thank you! &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3 I've only been able to quit (2 years, now) because I switched to e-cigs (I hope that still counts as "quitting"). I've gotten to the point where I'm down to a mixture between 0mg and 6mg, so I do feel pretty good about it. Of course, when my MIL from Hell visits (she lives less than two miles away), I break out the 12mg and suck on that thing like it's gonna save a life (hers). The nice thing about it, is that I don't think I could actually go back to "real" smoking. I gag now when I smell cigarette smoke. Literally. I know this will sound stupid, but I NEVER thought of it damaging my skin. Never. I just worried about cancer and figured that I'd risked it for 25 years, and I was pushing my luck. If I'd have known it was damaging my skin so badly, I'd have quit a LONG time ago (sounds shallow, I know). The nice thing is that now, my teeth are actually white (thanks to a buttload of whitening strips and toothpaste). I can't tell you how much I LOVE that! &lt;3


I do think it counts and the skin thing doesn't sound shallow to me.I just told the bf that skin dmg was the main reason I quit ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> try to view it as tiny kittens with shells prancing on your face? Lol, or maybe i'm the only one whose inner 5 year old would LOVE that? The kittens, not snails.Â


I'd love that with puppies and that's my 21 year old self XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No need =D


 Well, that clinches it.  Snail snot is going to the trade list.  If I tried to use it, this image would sear itself into my brain. 

Beach Boheme, congrats on quitting!  I have seen many people quit smoking (most of them had to quit several times!) and it is the hardest thing to watch.  And I know it's 100x harder to do.   Bravo!  




  (Also, thanks, now I have "La Vie Boheme" stuck in my head.)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, that clinches it.  Snail snot is going to the trade list.  If I tried to use it, this image would sear itself into my brain.
> 
> ...


 Why did you say that dammit! lmao now I do too lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 16, 2013)

Aaaaaand I just went and added Rent to my Netflix DVD queue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Vive la vie Boheme!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

See...now I'm just going to have to go watch it...right now! lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you guys see what glossybox posted on fb as a teaser for the February international box? They showed this amazing box of international stuff and wrote these items won't be in your box but wait until you see what is. Totally trying to drum up excitement and the box they showed blew what is actually in the box out of the water


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you guys see what glossybox posted on fb as a teaser for the February international box? They showed this amazing box of international stuff and wrote these items won't be in your box but wait until you see what is. Totally trying to drum up excitement and the box they showed blew what is actually in the box out of the water


 LOL that's pretty lame :S I would love those products in my box though, that'd be a good box actually lol


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 16, 2013)

Has anyone actually been charged for the February box? I dont' have anything showing up in my account and I am usually charged closer to the beginning of the month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Has anyone actually been charged for the February box? I dont' have anything showing up in my account and I am usually charged closer to the beginning of the month.


 I emailed GB a few days ago and they said they'd start charging for Feb at the beginning of next week


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed GB a few days ago and they said they'd start charging for Feb at the beginning of next week


 Thanks for that. I had enough glossydots to get a free box so I am even more excited about it, lol. This box is also what is going to help me decide if I want to stay with them or not.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

> LOL that's pretty lame :S I would love those products in my box though, that'd be a good box actually lol [/quote Hell yeah that would have been a great box!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed GB a few days ago and they said they'd start charging for Feb at the beginning of next week


Hmm.. that's when they should be sending them.  I recall they usually charge on the 2nd week of the month, and ship on the third.  My conspiracy theory brain is thinking they want as many people to use this month for their free box, and is giving people more time to finish surveys to have points to do so.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 16, 2013)

If that's true, that's rather lame. I'm considering going inactive for like a month, but I get this feeling it's going downhill from there.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *sigh* About 5 years ago, I'd be right there, with you, saying that. But after I quit smoking (having smoked for over 25 years ~ ugh), I took stock of what smoking and plain ol' aging (I'm 43) had done to my skin and I did NOT like it. So, at this point, I'm prolly the snail-snot-slathering kinda gal I never thought I'd be.
> ...


 Most of Missha's products are cruelty free. They have "no animal testing" printed on most of their packaging.

I was pleasantly surprised when I saw it!

I don't know if that's for all their products or more specifically the snail slime products. I have no clue if their is a cruelty free way to just get the "excretion". But I do know in France, they eat snails (escargot) as frequently as we eat gummy bears!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm.. that's when they should be sending them.  I recall they usually charge on the 2nd week of the month, and ship on the third.  My conspiracy theory brain is thinking they want as many people to use this month for their free box, and is giving people more time to finish surveys to have points to do so.


They did also say they would be shipping on time this month as well (I didn't even ask about that in the email)....so we'll see! I'm hoping for the best, but if not, I mean, I did receive the January box so late, it wouldn't be too crazy since it'd still be a month apart regardless lol


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They did also say they would be shipping on time this month as well (I didn't even ask about that in the email)....so we'll see! I'm hoping for the best, but if not, I mean, I did receive the January box so late, it wouldn't be too crazy since it'd still be a month apart regardless lol


 
So true!  The January boxes were so late that I wasn't expecting my February box any time soon...(I'm afraid my expectations with glossybox are very low, lol)...but I did go ahead and use my points to pay for the February box...not sure how I feel about the spoilers so far??  I guess I am wondering if we will actually receive different items than what was shown in the one spoiler I have seen since there is usually at least some variation in boxes?  Wishful thinking maybe??

And I posted this on the BB thread but if anyone really likes the Wella Velvet Amplifier from Dec? glossybox, you can get a full size along with some other nice samples at Total Beauty right now, use code FBLOVE13 to save $1.50 and shipping is free so the total is $13.50....http://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/collections/resolution-solution


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

I just want this one to hurry up and ship so I can cancel and be done with it...


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  The January boxes were so late that I wasn't expecting my February box any time soon...(I'm afraid my expectations with glossybox are very low, lol)...but I did go ahead and use my points to pay for the February box...not sure how I feel about the spoilers so far??  I guess I am wondering if we will actually receive different items than what was shown in the one spoiler I have seen since there is usually at least some variation in boxes?  Wishful thinking maybe??


 I'm right there with you as far as wishful thinking goes. I'm not too thrilled with the spoiler. If the spoiler is 100% exact then this will be my last glossybox because this will be my second blah box in 3 months.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

I so wish they had spoilers


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

> I so wish they had spoilers


 Earlier in the thread spoilers were listed. Im hoping that its inaccurate though. The December and January boxes I really enjoyed but if the spoilers are correct on February I'm not too excited


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

yup, I know, but I meant kinda what ipsy does. Srry didn't explain what I meant correctly XD


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 17, 2013)

I understood now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

XD sorry about that, sleepy


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sleepy too...headed off to bed


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 17, 2013)

The thing about GB is that there are usually slight box variations. I'm guessing we won't get to see everything coming. I'm good with what was shown though.


----------



## pride (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing about GB is that there are usually slight box variations. I'm guessing we won't get to see everything coming. I'm good with what was shown though.


 That's what I'm guessing, too...except I didn't want even one of the items that were shown. Otherwise I would have taken the chance on this month, since I had enough glossydots for a free box. Oh well, next month! 

(I'm just waiting for when the boxes start arriving and they're totally awesome and I end up regretting skipping Feb).


----------



## Brittann (Feb 17, 2013)

Where is the February GB spoiler at?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Feb 17, 2013)

Redeemed my Glossydots for my final box and want nothing more to do with GB.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love that with puppies and that's my 21 year old self XD


 *raises hand* My 43 year old self totally agrees. Hell, my 18 year old would not only agree, but she'd beg you to arrange it. In fact, there was this movie scene where it showed a wolf, baring his fangs, his mouth covered in dripping blood ~ her reaction? She squealed and screamed "Puppy!"

Those are my genes. &lt;3


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 17, 2013)

Damnit, I came to this thread hoping that you guys would convince me to sign up (been on the fence now for about 4 months) and I'm not feeling any love, here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *raises hand* My 43 year old self totally agrees. Hell, my 18 year old would not only agree, but she'd beg you to arrange it. In fact, there was this movie scene where it showed a wolf, baring his fangs, his mouth covered in dripping blood ~ her reaction? She squealed and screamed "Puppy!"
> ...


 I have issues with doggies! Also doesn't seem like this would be a good month to sign up, lots of unhappiness with the contents this month D:


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *raises hand* My 43 year old self totally agrees. Hell, my 18 year old would not only agree, but she'd beg you to arrange it. In fact, there was this movie scene where it showed a wolf, baring his fangs, his mouth covered in dripping blood ~ her reaction? She squealed and screamed "Puppy!"
> ...


 Lolll, that's me right now (at 26). I love dogs too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm actually excited (I know I know, I'm the only one) about the nail rock and hope I get a cool color/print. I've never had enough interest to actively look for them but if I'm getting them in this box, I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> *raises hand* My 43 year old self totally agrees. Hell, my 18 year old would not only agree, but she'd beg you to arrange it. In fact, there was this movie scene where it showed a wolf, baring his fangs, his mouth covered in dripping blood ~ her reaction? She squealed and screamed "Puppy!" Those are my genes. &lt;3


 Puppies *and* kitties over here. That labradoodle with the lion grooming job? CAN I HAVE HIM NAO? Except I would prefer to NIT BE AWAKENED AT TWO IN THE MORNING BY A KITTY LICKING MY EYELIDS! AND THEN AGAIN AT FOUR! He is very lucky he is adorable. Does kitty spit have any dermatological therapeutic value? Because otherwise, I think he's just trying to give me a dermabrasion treatment and (once he moves to my arms) remove my tattoos. *scrapescrapescrape* Oh, and rats. *So* cute. That horror flick _Willard_? One of the most adorable things *ever*.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *raises hand* My 43 year old self totally agrees. Hell, my 18 year old would not only agree, but she'd beg you to arrange it. In fact, there was this movie scene where it showed a wolf, baring his fangs, his mouth covered in dripping blood ~ her reaction? She squealed and screamed "Puppy!"
> ...


 We must be related! That's how I am, it cracks my husband up.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Puppies *and* kitties over here. That labradoodle with the lion grooming job? CAN I HAVE HIM NAO? Except I would prefer to NIT BE AWAKENED AT TWO IN THE MORNING BY A KITTY LICKING MY EYELIDS! AND THEN AGAIN AT FOUR! He is very lucky he is adorable. Does kitty spit have any dermatological therapeutic value? Because otherwise, I think he's just trying to give me a dermabrasion treatment and (once he moves to my arms) remove my tattoos. *scrapescrapescrape*
> 
> Oh, and rats. *So* cute. That horror flick _Willard_? One of the most adorable things *ever*.


 I can't do kitties ~ I'm *viciously* allergic. However, there is a cat in our neighbourhood that I came SO close to adopting (thinking that much like my multitude of other allergies, it went away after puberty) ~ until I realized that she belonged to my next door neighbour. She's usually outside by my car and whatever the weather, I go outside to give her milk or whatever tasty (non-doggie) treat I have on hand.

(I REALLY stressed out about trying to adopt her ~ I didn't want to adopt her and risk still being allergic and having to let her go)

We have a Catahoula Cur/Aussie Shepard mix that totally thinks he's a cat ~ I think that's prolly the closest I'll get to having a kitty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Please don't mind the messy background ~ with Tank, it's almost impossible to keep the house as clean as I'd like!)





Now, about a year ago, we found a sickly baby 'possum by our driveway (someone had killed his mama ~ we found and buried her body a day later). We nursed him over the holiday weekend and then turned him over to a local wildlife rescue shelter the next day is was open with the understanding that after he received medical treatment (he was obviously sick and/or injured), we'd raise him to adulthood. So sadly, though, he died the same day (we didn't realise it, but he had internal injuries). We ended up bringing him home and burying him in the backyard in a little memorial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, we're a "recognized" foster home for 'possums. Haven't had a foster baby for about 3 months, thankfully (since they come to us under less-than-happy circumstances).

But we're a family of devoted animal lovers. Whenever anyone in our neighbourhood finds a lost animal, they come here, LOL! &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

your doggeh is so cute! And what you do 4 animals is amazing! U rock and I thank u 4 doing that 4 them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We must be related! That's how I am, it cracks my husband up.





> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lolll, that's me right now (at 26). I love dogs too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 LOL, it didn't use to amuse the hubby ~ for the longest time, he'd whinge about being afraid of being the "Bumpuses" (from "A Christmas Story" movie ~ the next-door neighbours with several dogs that run wild throughout the movie). Now, since getting Tank, he's more ... open. Or just resigned to having multiple animals.

And even though Tank was *supposed* to be our son's bestie, hubby's his person through and through. It's hilarious to see my huge, tough looking hubby sweet-talk and croon to Tank. Our joke is that Tank could drop a deuce on his forehead and my hubby would find some way to rationalise that Tank was doing him a favour.






"Tank just heard that dog-poop has wonderful anti-aging properties ~ he's just trying to keep me young-looking!"

Growing up, we ALWAYS had dogs. Mum had 2 Lhasas at one time (using the excuse to my dad that she was going to be a breeder ~ but really, she just loved dogs) ~ and we ended up keeping 2 of their puppies. Then, once the mum (Cookie) and dad (Grover ~ both names from Sesame Street) Lhasas passed away (of old age ~ they lived to be 16 &amp; 18), we got two Cockers (again, she said she was going to breed them, but never did). With the two puppies from Cookie and Grover, we had 4 dogs at one time. Sounds crazy, but they were so small, you really never knew they were there. Unless it was time for breakfast, dinner, or you had food. ,')


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have issues with doggies! Also doesn't seem like this would be a good month to sign up, lots of unhappiness with the contents this month D:





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> your doggeh is so cute! And what you do 4 animals is amazing! U rock and I thank u 4 doing that 4 them


 Thank you! &lt;3

Loving doggies isn't having issues ~ it's having a big ol' squishy awesome heart. &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

haha I know, I'm jk ^^ I have a beagle and just adore him if I could have more and more doggies I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> haha I know, I'm jk ^^ I have a beagle and just adore him if I could have more and more doggies I would


I'm a beagle girl too! I have two of them. Unfortunately I think I'm going to get news today that my oldest one has cancer. I hope not but my gut is telling me that's the case.

So this post isn't completely OT I'll add something about GB. I'm eternally grateful it's nail rock in the box. If eye rock is one of the variations I'll DIE!!! I somehow managed to dodge eye rock for about a year with BB.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Redeemed my Glossydots for my final box and want nothing more to do with GB.


 I am doing the same thing this month. I am over their BS.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> I am doing the same thing this month. I am over their BS.


 I did this last month, and the delays and lies about the shipping pissed me off to the point where I stopped caring whether I even received the thing. I'm not sure whether I didn't care because I hadn't paid for it or because I was so fed up that I didn't even want it despite the fact that it was free. And then I received one box more than a week into February, and then another arrived a few days after that. Now that people are canceling right and left, I would not be surprised if GB accidentally sent boxes out to people who bailed.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm wickedly allergic to cats too and we have 4 of the furry little sociopaths.  I didn't know I was allergic until after we adopted the fourth one and got tested.  I use a sinus rinse bottle and keep them out of the bedroom and that helps a lot.  It's funny, I've had at least one cat throughout my life and I turn up allergic to two things...cats and hickory trees. I don't think I've seen a hicory tree in my life so I don't know what's up with that.

Don't give the kitty milk.  Cats are lactose intolerant!



> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't do kitties ~ I'm *viciously* allergic. However, there is a cat in our neighbourhood that I came SO close to adopting (thinking that much like my multitude of other allergies, it went away after puberty) ~ until I realized that she belonged to my next door neighbour. She's usually outside by my car and whatever the weather, I go outside to give her milk or whatever tasty (non-doggie) treat I have on hand.......


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wickedly allergic to cats too and we have 4 of the furry little sociopaths.  I didn't know I was allergic until after we adopted the fourth one and got tested.  I use a sinus rinse bottle and keep them out of the bedroom and that helps a lot.  It's funny, I've had at least one cat throughout my life and I turn up allergic to two things...cats and hickory trees. I don't think I've seen a hicory tree in my life so I don't know what's up with that.
> 
> Don't give the kitty milk.  Cats are lactose intolerant!


I have four kitties as well! I'm actually very allergic to cats, but I've had them since I was little so my body sort of built up an immunity to them. Unless I go and rub my nose in them for hours lol, but they do sleep with me. One on my pillow, one in my arm, one on my leg and one usually nuzzled between me and my hubby! (I was allergy tested as a kid, so I know I have a horrible allergy to them




) Couldn't imagine my life without my little fuzzballs! &lt;3


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have 2 standard poodles &amp; their my children.  My oldest is almost 15- I got her for my 20th birthday, I feel as if we've both grew up together.  God, I used to be a wild child..lol!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 standard poodles &amp; their my children.  My oldest is almost 15- I got her for my 20th birthday, I feel as if we've both grew up together.  God, I used to be a wild child..lol!!


Awww...isn't it great to grow up with a pet? My eldest kitty is going on 14 and her "daughter" is almost 13 and we're very attached to each other  Kinda like old souls, except I'm still young lol


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did this last month, and the delays and lies about the shipping pissed me off to the point where I stopped caring whether I even received the thing. I'm not sure whether I didn't care because I hadn't paid for it or because I was so fed up that I didn't even want it despite the fact that it was free.
> 
> And then I received one box more than a week into February, and then another arrived a few days after that. Now that people are canceling right and left, I would not be surprised if GB accidentally sent boxes out to people who bailed.


 I agree. It is soooooo frustrating and annoying. The first rule in customer service 101 is to keep the customer happy. If you have no customers you have no money, lol. I just realized that for the price of one Glossybox I can get 2 other subscription services that are not going to treat me like crap. If you wanna see all the crap I had to deal with I actually made a video about it on my YouTube channel (link is in my signature). I just don't think I have ever had to deal with such terrible customer service ever in my life. Hopefully they learn from this and start treating their customers better.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachaface10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. It is soooooo frustrating and annoying. The first rule in customer service 101 is to keep the customer happy. If you have no customers you have no money, lol. I just realized that for the price of one Glossybox I can get 2 other subscription services that are not going to treat me like crap. If you wanna see all the crap I had to deal with I actually made a video about it on my YouTube channel (link is in my signature). I just don't think I have ever had to deal with such terrible customer service ever in my life. *Hopefully they learn from this and start treating their customers better.*


 Tbh I don't think they will. If you have a job were the company treats customers like shit and there are no benefits over giving good customer service, you won't give a shit. The customers will call mad(with plenty of reasons) and if there's no bonus or anything like that for giving good cs, or even lol a paycheck they won't care. I worked for a company that was shit to their clients and I had to apologize tons of times over what the company did and people sometimes don't understand that it's not the agent's fault, but the company's, the only reason I wasn't a witch to clients, is cuz 1: I was getting paid and 2: there was a bonus over good stats. I'm not saying any of you would take it on clients or anything. But think about this, people is mad, not all people is rational, people will yell at the agent, the agent will be mad and honestly won't give a shit about their feedback...agent won't care about giving good cs. I think Glossybox like others said it's just trying to build up a good client base(regardless of good customer service) and sell the company...Companies measure agent's performance on customer service through surveys most of the time or listening to calls. I don't know about the listning to calls part, cuz well I don't work for Glossybox and don't know how things work there, but I contacted them twice through the phone and there was no survey or anything that would let me leave feedback for their agents, so I don't think they give a crap about the quality of their customer service.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know if anyone posted this yet but from this email that was buried in my spam folder I guess we aren't getting anything from France or Japan.. and Italy is going to be represented by the Bvlgari soap. I'm thinking that the original spoiler was probably spot on..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone posted this yet but from this email that was buried in my spam folder I guess we aren't getting anything from France or Japan.. and Italy is going to be represented by the Bvlgari soap. I'm thinking that the original spoiler was probably spot on..


 I just wonder if there will be any variations and what will they be O.O


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 18, 2013)

I was really hoping that the original spoiler wasn't correct but oh well I guess. Not super excited but not the worse box in the world but for 21 bucks I do expect a little more from GB


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want this one to hurry up and ship so I can cancel and be done with it...


Me too. I'm afraid that if I cancel before the "order" for the box is entered that my points won't be applied at all.

I really wanted to love Glossybox, I love their samples (for the most part), but the CS and associated BS is the dealbreaker for me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lolll, that's me right now (at 26). I love dogs too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Yeah that's actually the only product I'm excited for!


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 19, 2013)

So, aren't shipments supposed to start today?  Hmmmm...  Did everyone get charged?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 19, 2013)

I have not been charged yet


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone posted this yet but from this email that was buried in my spam folder I guess we aren't getting anything from France or Japan.. and Italy is going to be represented by the Bvlgari soap. I'm thinking that the original spoiler was probably spot on..


 Blah. See, I'd be happy to try maybe one of Bvlgari's fragrances or body lotions (though I hated the one scent I've tried from them...)...but soap is probably the least exciting thing they could have chosen, along with a lip gloss and a black liner. This will be the first month I haven't found anything exciting at all. I don't mind soap if there is something special about it (like I loved the loofah soap!) but I imagine this one will be heavily perfumed and won't get used.

I know we're all hoping for box variations...but even if there is one, some of us will get this. Oh well, at least it's free for many of us!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 19, 2013)

I too have not been charged yet. I just called and they said they are in the process of charging people now. She stated the boxes were set to go out Feb 22, though to be honest I'm not exacty seeing how that is possible if they don't even know how many boxes they are going to need since they have not charged us yet...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 19, 2013)

Still staying positive lol


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 19, 2013)

I got an order confirmation email. Within it states payment by glossydots! I think they got s*it right this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

> I got an order confirmation email. Within it states payment by glossydots! I think they got s*it right this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was pretty much the only thing they got right for me last month.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Blah. See, I'd be happy to try maybe one of Bvlgari's fragrances or body lotions (though I hated the one scent I've tried from them...)...but soap is probably the least exciting thing they could have chosen, along with a lip gloss and a black liner. This will be the first month I haven't found anything exciting at all. I don't mind soap if there is something special about it (like I loved the loofah soap!) but I imagine this one will be heavily perfumed and won't get used.
> ...


Bvlgari Omnia Cristalline  is my HG perfume. Love it so much.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still staying positive lol


I like your attitude! Not that it's the case this month, but GB USUALLY ships then sends notices. Last month was a mess and not the norm shipping schedule. Hopefully they've recovered!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 19, 2013)

I was just charged for February!!!!!!!


----------



## amidea (Feb 19, 2013)

bah i totally meant to skip february because i have no interest in the box but i forgot.  and here i was finally trying to save some money for once!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 19, 2013)

just an update from FB:

Good News - Your International Style boxes are being packed. Shipments begin this week! 





they also mentioned in some comments: Don't worry if you haven't been charged yet, we are still charging for the month, we experienced a delay in charging, but no worries - you should see a charge by the end of this week!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 19, 2013)

I was charged! yay lol...hopefully they're gonna ship by the end of this week, they've already posted pics of shipping boxes on facebook!


----------



## Clackey (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope I dont regret skipping this month!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope the variations r good


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think GB is really stepping up their CS- which was sooooo needed.  I received my Cosmo code box &amp; the missha cream was too dark and the lipstick was smushed.  To my surprise, I arrived home today to a new light missha bb cream &amp; an Ellis faas lip gloss waiting on my door step.  I'm looking forward to continued stellar boxes &amp; improved CS.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think GB is really stepping up their CS- which was sooooo needed.  I received my Cosmo code box &amp; the missha cream was too dark and the lipstick was smushed.  To my surprise, I arrived home today to a new light missha bb cream &amp; an Ellis faas lip gloss waiting on my door step.  I'm looking forward to continued stellar boxes &amp; improved CS.


 wow that's impressive and so nice of them!!


----------



## wels5711 (Feb 19, 2013)

how can you skip a month???


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 19, 2013)

You have to cancel your account which you can do on their site &amp; then you'll have to sign back up when your ready to start receiving them again ;-)


----------



## wels5711 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to cancel your account which you can do on their site &amp; then you'll have to sign back up when your ready to start receiving them again ;-)


 thanks


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 19, 2013)

I am always so excited for my Glossybox. Still my favorite.


----------



## mwcw (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Quite new here so looking forward to getting your advice.

I purchased the February box on the 8th using my Paypal account. I see that my credit card was charged then. The subscription was logged both in the "My Subscriptions" and "My Orders" section of my Glossybox account. The amount was for $21 + tax. Note that I only signed up for a monthly subscription.

However, this morning, my Paypal account and credit card were charged again. It was for $21 only, without tax, even though the shipping address is the same. It was reflected in "My Orders" as purchase for the February 2013 box, but not in "My Subscriptions". I thought that by purchasing the monthly subscription, I would only be charged once a month. So I'm confused why I am being charged twice this month.

Can anyone help shed light on this? Why am I being charged twice, and the second one _without_ tax?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 19, 2013)

> Hi all, Quite new here so looking forward to getting your advice. I purchased the February box on the 8th using my Paypal account. I see that my credit card was charged then. The subscription was logged both in the "My Subscriptions" and "My Orders" section of my Glossybox account. The amount was for $21 + tax. Note that I only signed up for a monthly subscription. However, this morning, my Paypal account and credit card were charged again. It was for $21 only, without tax, even though the shipping address is the same. It was reflected in "My Orders" as purchase for the February 2013 box, but not in "My Subscriptions". I thought that by purchasing the monthly subscription, I would only be charged once a month. So I'm confused why I am being charged twice this month. Can anyone help shed light on this? Why am I being charged twice, and the second oneÂ _without_ tax?


 Email them ASAP!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mwcw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Agree with soccer, email them now. You don't want the double billing to go on and with GB it could forever if you don't put a stop to it right off.


----------



## mwcw (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll do that and I'll also give them a call later. I've also cancelled the billing in Paypal and opened a case disputing the billing. Hopefully this is as painless as possible!

Anyway, still looking forward to the Feb box, despite this!


----------



## Lin Point (Feb 20, 2013)

I look forward to see what you all get for the February GB will be even though I have cancelled my membership.  I don't regret cancelling it as I was really angry that I got 2 items in the January box that I have received twice already, not cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope it's better for February.  I may subscribe again in the future as they were my fav beauty sample box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2013)

I got an email with a 20% code to subscribe...again, I've subscribed and unsubscribed to gb so many times, this time I'm not even tempted. 

Code was love20 for anyone who wanted to use it.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think GB is really stepping up their CS- which was sooooo needed.  I received my Cosmo code box &amp; the missha cream was too dark and the lipstick was smushed.  To my surprise, I arrived home today to a new light missha bb cream &amp; an Ellis faas lip gloss waiting on my door step.  I'm looking forward to continued stellar boxes &amp; improved CS.


 I agree! I emailed CS because I used the "LIPS" code for the January box, but didn't receive the free lipstick/gloss. I wasn't expecting it, given all the issues surrounding that box. However, I figured I had nothing to lose by asking about it. I received a response within 2 days, and the lipstick/gloss showed up a few days later! Needless to say, I was impressed and very satisfied.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I emailed CS because I used the "LIPS" code for the January box, but didn't receive the free lipstick/gloss. I wasn't expecting it, given all the issues surrounding that box. However, I figured I had nothing to lose by asking about it. I received a response within 2 days, and the lipstick/gloss showed up a few days later! Needless to say, I was impressed and very satisfied.


 I had a broken Potion 9 from my Jan box that I contacted them about on 2/8.  I figured that it would be a hassle but they emailed back right away and I got the replacement for it last week.  I was impressed as well.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got a USPS priority shipment full of leftovers from Glossybox. I am assuming it is my missing December box. But I got a LOT of stuff-

LLamasqua pencil in gray, the bath salts from December, the Denise Richards stuff, the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo, the Glossy blush, a couple of perfume samples, Ecru oil small vials, a few Wella packets and a Model Co lipcolor. I LOVE the Model Co. Can't remember when we got it but I was nearly out. They also paid $10 in shipping. Don't love it all  but there is a LOT of it &amp; I really like some of it!


----------



## PAsh (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, I think they are really turning around. Perhaps all of the complaints &amp; phone calls are making a difference. Also, they were moving their office a few months back, so may be they finally worked out all the kinks associated with moving and what not??? (although BB also recently moved and did not have any issues, but may be b/c of more man power &amp; organized).

Whatever it is, I am happy they are picking up the phone again. My issues were straightened out, and I do not foresee anything else going wrong...fingers crossed...I do love their box contents though..hence why I stuck around.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 21, 2013)

> I just got a USPS priority shipment full of leftovers from Glossybox. I am assuming it is my missing December box. But I got a LOT of stuff- LLamasqua pencil in gray, the bath salts from December, the Denise Richards stuff, the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo, the Glossy blush, a couple of perfume samples, Ecru oil small vials, a few Wella packets and a Model Co lipcolor. I LOVE the Model Co. Can't remember when we got it but I was nearly out. They also paid $10 in shipping. Don't love it allÂ  but there is a LOT of it &amp; I really like some of it!


 Im so excited for you that's awesome!


----------



## ktb1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I really hope I do not regret canceling my subscription.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2013)

> I really hope I do not regret canceling my subscription.


 I kind of feel like I might regret it when I see the contents of the box -- but then shipping and CS issues will make me relieved I'm missing out in that part of the process. My not-so-inner-snarkmonster make me want to muse that maybe the reason that they are responding to issues quickly now is because tons of people canceled, so now they aren't overloaded with emails that they're dodging and ignoring.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 21, 2013)

You can always resub.  If I go into my account, it will let me resub right away so it's not like you have to wait for an invitation.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 21, 2013)

I am really hoping that the spoiler was totally wrong and the box is different than we think. Unfortunately, I don't think the spoiler was wrong.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

They send me an email saying there was a problem with the billing, idk if I will "fix" the cc info...I might not...idk :S


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, we can always re-sub! I'm hoping for March to be a lovely box since it'll be Spring (a brand new, happy season) by the time boxes are delivered!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

I will be skipping, I'm glad they couldn't charge me cuz that gave me a chance to think about keeping it or not. I have 3 liquid liners and loved all of them, I don't need another one. I have plenty of lip gloss, so I don't need that either. Soap is meh... and I'm sure someone will want to trade their snail mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I;ll skip this month and get the Julep wardrobe instead.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 22, 2013)

interesting enough im on twitter and i see someone get RT'ed by glossy box with their tweet saying My February @*glossybox_us* arrived! Excited to try what came in my #*internationalstylebox*!

so i call the number and i get through right away and just ask politely if i could have a tracking number to my box and the girl on the phone was really rude and told me no, boxes just shipped out today youll be getting an email soon enough so i say okay thank you and hang up.

... interesting.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 22, 2013)

Huh, interesting but a friend got their GB and posted her photo in our chat group, and

there was no snail slime. Eyeliner but no lip gloss.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh, interesting but a friend got their GB and posted her photo in our chat group, and
> 
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 22, 2013)

I got my GlossyBox...
It is very sparse. Will post a pic in a few.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 22, 2013)

damn! all these people getting theirs so the girl on the phone totally lied to me. telling me the boxes got shipped today and i couldnt get a tracking number.. what coast do you guys live on?


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

There's bound to be variations. I'm interested!!! I need pics!!!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's bound to be variations. I'm interested!!! I need pics!!!


i agree! post the pictures when you guys can!


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's my box:

Bvlgari Soap
Da Vinci Cosmetics Shimmer Powder - Harmony
Evologie Duo Pack Intensive Blemish Serum &amp; Stay Clear Cream
Lisi Liquid Eyeliner - Cauldron

Nail Rock in a gold cheetah color


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box:
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, these look...disappointing.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, these look...disappointing.


 It is...Everything is tiny.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, these look...disappointing.
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is...Everything is tiny.


 I think the soap, eyeliner, and nail stickers can all be considered full size and eyeshadow doesn't have to be huge to last a long time. We've been spoiled with huge samples from Glossybox recently so I get the disappointment, but this really isn't that stingy of a box. I'm excited for it. Really hoping I get a box like that minus the snail snot lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the soap, eyeliner, and nail stickers can all be considered full size and eyeshadow doesn't have to be huge to last a long time. We've been spoiled with huge samples from Glossybox recently so I get the disappointment, but this really isn't that stingy of a box. I'm excited for it. Really hoping I get a box like that minus the snail snot lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow that is indeed disappointing :S I soooo saw it coming though...


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 22, 2013)

Let's revisit this once you get your boxes.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 22, 2013)

Im not overly excited but not terribly dissapointed either. They shimmery shadow looks pretty and I will probably end up using most of it eventually.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is...Everything is tiny.
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 22, 2013)

Glossybox has been amazing for months- I've been a subscriber from the first month &amp; I would compare this box to July which was my least favorite so far.  But that means I've had 6 amazing boxes in between the 2 ho hum ones so thats not bad.  I'm hoping for the snail mask- It seems that I've tried everything else to help my winter skin- I'm hoping it will be my savior


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox has been amazing for months- I've been a subscriber from the first month &amp; I would compare this box to July which was my least favorite so far.  But that means I've had 6 amazing boxes in between the 2 ho hum ones so thats not bad.  I'm hoping for the snail mask- It seems that I've tried everything else to help my winter skin- I'm hoping it will be my savior


 Glad I'm not the only one hoping for the mask!


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 22, 2013)

Whoa!  The Nail Rock looks a little wild.



> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

I can see a lot of people being unhappy specially comparing the contents of last month's box to this month's box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see a lot of people being unhappy specially comparing the contents of last month's box to this month's box.


 Yup, exactly


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see a lot of people being unhappy specially comparing the contents of last month's box to this month's box.


 Double post lmao


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 22, 2013)

Are they kidding me? This was a total disaster box for me. I actually audibly laughed when I opened it. I understand these boxes have to attract a wide range of ages, but at 44 I wouldn't use any of these.

The ONLY thing that's keeping me cool is the extra box and lipstick glossybox sent me by accident last month.

Here's my farce of a box:





Shimmery yellowy gold shadow, nail stickers with ghosts, mushrooms and unicorns with rainbows, BRIGHT BLUE shimmery liquid liner and a soap I had in a hotel I stayed in a few months ago! Do they think I'm 13?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

Got the eyeshadow in Twilight - a beautiful shimmery champagne color. Eyeliner in a GORGEOUS electric blue called "Potion". Nail Rocks are pretty out there with these designs, but they will be perfect for the party I'm going to tomorrow night. Soap smells awesome. I'm pretty sure everything but the Evologie is full size - and even the Evologie are deluxe sample size. So glad I didnt get the snail mask, though if I did I would have sent it to Miss Princess2010 because I know she wants it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pardon the super sloppy swatches.












> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the soap, eyeliner, and nail stickers can all be considered full size and eyeshadow doesn't have to be huge to last a long time. We've been spoiled with huge samples from Glossybox recently so I get the disappointment, but this really isn't that stingy of a box. I'm excited for it. Really hoping I get a box like that minus the snail snot lol





> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Let's revisit this once you get your boxes.


 Ok! Got my box, still feel the same! I actually love it!

Here it is:

ETA: At the top lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 22, 2013)

Im actually really liking all the funky nail stickers (except for the animal print but even then my little girl would love them)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

Both nail rocks look cute


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both nail rocks look cute


 Mine are pretty wild, but should make for an interesting statement haha


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 22, 2013)

The nail rocks look like they ROCK- I'm actually really excited for them - thanks for posting pics !


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd wear them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they don't make the whole box worth it for me, but I would buy them if they were affordable. At least once for a fun look or maybe for an accent nail and a bunch of fun looks XD


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd wear them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they don't make the whole box worth it for me, but I would buy them if they were affordable. At least once for a fun look or maybe for an accent nail and a bunch of fun looks XD


 Haha yeah I will have to save some of them for Halloween!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

The card in the box says:

that the Da Vinvi Shimmer Powder is supposed to be used as a highlighter on your brows and cheeks.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

Used the card to confirm that the Da Vinci highlighter, Lisi eyeliner, and Nail Rock wraps are all full sized - the soap is actually 1.76oz vs the full size 5.3oz. But it's huge.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 22, 2013)

I am wondering if the

snail slime
is an either/or for something in there or if they just decided against including it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if the
> 
> ...


 With my luck it will be in my box and that is the one thing I do not want.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Used the card to confirm that the Da Vinci highlighter, Lisi eyeliner, and Nail Rock wraps are all full sized - the soap is actually 1.76oz vs the full size 5.3oz. But it's huge.


 Thats a decent sized sample.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine are pretty wild, but should make for an interesting statement haha


 I like the one withe the mushrooms is so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got the eyeshadow in Twilight - a beautiful shimmery champagne color. Eyeliner in a GORGEOUS electric blue called "Potion". Nail Rocks are pretty out there with these designs, but they will be perfect for the party I'm going to tomorrow night. Soap smells awesome. I'm pretty sure everything but the Evologie is full size - and even the Evologie are deluxe sample size. So glad I didnt get the snail mask, though if I did I would have sent it to Miss Princess2010 because I know she wants it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pardon the super sloppy swatches.
> ...


 I love the eyeliner. Are they sending different colors or are they all the same?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay, so that blue eyeliner would actually make me happy about the box...or any color other than black. I am a sucker for colored liners.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seeing the eye makeup (and lack of snail snot) is making me feel a little better about this box!  I'll take whatever Nail Rock they send me, I like the idea of using just one or two at a time as accent nails!  And I've decided the Bvlgari soap will make a nice gift for my mommy 






I am hoping they don't just send out blue eyeliner... it's just a bad idea with my coloring.  However, I've yet to get even a shipping email, so it's all a moot point til then.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeing the eye makeup (and lack of snail snot) is making me feel a little better about this box!  I'll take whatever Nail Rock they send me, I like the idea of using just one or two at a time as accent nails!  And I've decided the Bvlgari soap will make a nice gift for my mommy
> 
> ...


 I never got a shipping email though and mine also isn't updated on the Glossybox website and mine arrived today. Also, a previous post showed the eyeliner in Cauldron which I'm assuming is black or gray, and mine was Potion.


----------



## saidfreeze (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a shipping email though and mine also isn't updated on the Glossybox website and mine arrived today. Also, a previous post showed the eyeliner in Cauldron which I'm assuming is black or gray, and mine was Potion.


I didn't get one either- I was very surprised when I arrived home.My eyeliner is in Incantation which is a metallic bronzey brown.... if that makes any sense...?


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get one either- I was very surprised when I arrived home.My eyeliner is in Incantation which is a metallic bronzey brown.... if that makes any sense...?


I hope I get that one!  As much as I wish I could, I just can't pull off blue!


----------



## PAsh (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so that blue eyeliner would actually make me happy about the box...or any color other than black. I am a sucker for colored liners.


co-sign! Althought I was just "informed" by a Chanel make up artist/ counter person last week that "colored" mascara were soo "2005"....

I love color liners &amp; mascara, they are all I wear! So i politely told her considering the fact that she is speaking to someone who still listens to 90s rap, 80s new wave, 60s Simon &amp; Garfunkel, Joy Division before they became New Order, and has DMX greatest hits in heavy rotation....I am pretty up-to-date! HA! LOL...people like what they like, why the judgements?!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> co-sign! Althought I was just "informed" by a Chanel make up artist/ counter person last week that "colored" mascara were soo "2005"....
> 
> I love color liners &amp; mascara, they are all I wear! So i politely told her considering the fact that she is speaking to someone who still listens to 90s rap, 80s new wave, 60s Simon &amp; Garfunkel, Joy Division before they became New Order, and has DMX greatest hits in heavy rotation....I am pretty up-to-date! HA! LOL...people like what they like, why the judgements?!


 LOL you are awesome!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 22, 2013)

> I didn't get one either- I was very surprised when I arrived home.My eyeliner is in Incantation which is a metallic bronzey brown.... if that makes any sense...?


 Ooooh the bronzey brown sounds gorgeous! I look terrible with blue shadow or liner.... have prob 10 to 12 black liners but would be happy with a dark plum, the bronze one would be my first pic, or a dark olive green. Which means that I am probably destined to get the blue lol but thats ok I am sure its tradeable if that's what I end up with.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sure now that I've found something I want (the blue liner), I'll get the freakin' lip gloss.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 22, 2013)

For those that already received their boxes--did you guys get tracking #'s?

lol, never mind! I just saw that you didn't.  I'm wondering if I should contact them again (for the 3rd time) about the free box they promised me with the COSMO code.  They told me that I would be getting an e-mail about it with shipping information, but I haven't gotten anything.  I guess I'll give it a few more days.  Not good at being patient here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 22, 2013)

I am excited to get my box after seeing them. I turn 40 in a couple of weeks and would totally rock the nail ghosts and unicorns. I will probably put one on an accent nail and paint the rest a solid color to match it.

Come on box, get here already!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 22, 2013)

After 6 emails and 2 calls over a two month period about the same issue, I finally got a call back last week.  I was shocked!  The rep apologized and said they had just updated their software and that customer service should be much better henceforth.  She was certainly great with me after a long wait, and it looks like other issues are getting resolved as well.  Hopefully next month will have both great products and great customer service.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got the eyeshadow in Twilight - a beautiful shimmery champagne color. Eyeliner in a GORGEOUS electric blue called "Potion". Nail Rocks are pretty out there with these designs, but they will be perfect for the party I'm going to tomorrow night. Soap smells awesome. I'm pretty sure everything but the Evologie is full size - and even the Evologie are deluxe sample size. So glad I didnt get the snail mask, though if I did I would have sent it to Miss Princess2010 because I know she wants it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pardon the super sloppy swatches.
> ...


I  wouldn' mind that box! I'm not going to use the nail rock no matter what the style since I use shellac, but that blue liner is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just checked my account and no tracking#, hopefully it updates soon or even better if my box shows up.


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow I love yours! I got the standard leopard print, zebra print stuff.


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 22, 2013)

I actually really dislike the eyeliner. :/ The blue color is absolutely gorgeous but the brush is terrible! It's so stiff and pointy that I can't apply the liner properly. It comes out streaky, too goopy or too little product. I don't know if the brush is just made like that or there's a problem with mine. When I got it, it looked like the package had already been opened because the sticker closing the flap was half off and the edges looked like someone use their nails to peel it off.


----------



## Ashley Curley (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got my box. I hate this month's box. Last month was the best!

February Box Contents

Bvlgari Soap

Evologie Duo Pack Intensive Blemish Serum &amp; Stay Clear Cream

Lisi Liquid Eyeliner- Purple Color

Davinci Cosmetics Shimmer Powder- Gold Color

Nail Rock in the freaky pattern with the eyes, unicorns, and other stuff. Its kinda creepy.
The first 2 items I will keep for myself. I have no idea what I would do with the 3rd, so I'll send it to my sister with the 4th item that I don't need. The 5th I actually got rid of....just awful!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box. I hate this month's box. Last month was the best!
> 
> ...


 Send the 5th item my way.... Luv them!!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 22, 2013)

seems like there has only been a difference in color between the eyeshadow item/eyeliner/nailrock. but no snail masque lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

If anyone gets a pic of the brown/bronzy liner, can you post it pretty please?  So far the variations on that are black, blue, and bronze, yes?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm usually pretty easy to satisfy but wow this month STINKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seems like there has only been a difference in color between the eyeshadow item/eyeliner/nailrock. but no snail masque lol.


 It doesn't seem like they send it O.O to anyone so far. We'll see.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone gets a pic of the brown/bronzy liner, can you post it pretty please?  So far the variations on that are black, blue, and bronze, yes?


 Someone said purple too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's my box



Spoiler








not a huge fan of the vertical split half red half leopard nail wraps.mostly because of the quality of the leopard print though. And here is a search of the shadow in harmony and the liner in incantation


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 23, 2013)

> Here's my box
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oops! Hit send too q uick! The swatches are beautiful I hope those are the variations i get : ) I second the person who said to send the unicorn nail strips her way... the funkier the better! I would be stoked to get those in my box


----------



## liilak (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow... these are a complete disappointment when compared with January's box.  I've never heard of any of the brands before.  How strange.  

I haven't gotten my box yet, so I'll see if I like the variations. 

On the other hand, I now have a ton of empty Glossyboxes and I'm running out of things to store in them.  I have one box for postcards/ holiday cards, one for photobooth photos (I love collecting them), two boxes for sunglasses.... what else do you use them for girls?


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 23, 2013)

Sigh. It's like these companies get wind that I ordered a box and then make a shitty one- Sample Society, PopSugar, and now this.



I should have just gone to Macy's and spent $30 on Chanel nail polish.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 23, 2013)

i do have to agree with alot of the ladies on here: compared to January its a turn down. its a decent/mediocre box overall and im still pleased with trying out the products but the price just doesnt seem to match up to the box. last month was amazing in brands/price for sure, the tarte lipstick/gloss alone cost the box.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... these are a complete disappointment when compared with January's box.  I've never heard of any of the brands before.  How strange.
> 
> ...


 I use my extra glossyboxes for gifts. So far everyone i've given them to loves getting their gifts in them, besides its quicker than wrapping.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's my box
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i do have to agree with alot of the ladies on here: compared to January its a turn down. its a decent/mediocre box overall and im still pleased with trying out the products but the price just doesnt seem to match up to the box. last month was amazing in brands/price for sure, the tarte lipstick/gloss alone cost the box.


 I was pretty satisfied with my first two boxes which were December &amp; January. I guess they cant keep the quality on all the boxes.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 23, 2013)

So very glad I cancelled last month!  This box sucks.


----------



## accelerkris (Feb 23, 2013)

Did anybody else get a refund for February ? They charged me then credit showed up today


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 23, 2013)

I really wish I would have cancelled, and after I receive this month's box I think I will. 2 out of 3 (Dec. and Feb) months have been bad for me. I only liked the January box and this box looks bad, I really only want the nail item and possibly a funky colored liner. Everything else will be given away. Sad, because I loved all the glossyboxes I had seen before I subbed and then they just went downhill.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just saw someone post on instagram that they got the snail mask.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

so I guess the variations are liner or gloss and snail mask or...something lol


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so I guess the variations are liner or gloss and snail mask or...something lol


 Seems like the snail mask was sent in place of the evologie.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

oh I see,so those r the variations. You can get the evologie 4 less than $3 on the evologie site


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well this just confirms that if I do decide to get another glossybox, the only thing that will get me to resub  will be a collab box. I cancelled after January and I always hesitate to cancel sub after I get a good box, but, to me, $21 is a lot for a sub box and I would have been unhappy with this box even if it was just $10/month.


----------



## Musegirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got my box!  I got the:

Bvlgari "Au The Blanc Soap"

Da Vinci Cosmetics "Shimmer Powder" in Bronze
Lisi "Eye Definition Cream Liner" in Obsidian
Missha "Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Hydro Gel Mask"
Nail Rock "Nail Wraps" in Black and white horizontal strips
 

I'm pretty disappointed with this month.  I will only use the Nail Wraps and maybe the Mask, if I'm brave and don't look my pet snail in the eye of about a week.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 24, 2013)

Is the snail mask a foil?


----------



## Musegirl (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the snail mask a foil?


 Yes, but it is really big.  Full size, I think (it's in Korean, so who knows).  It is one sheet mask.


----------



## Musegirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, btw, my liner is in a pot (and black, boo!).  I haven't seen that variation yet in the blog-o-sphere, but it is out there!


----------



## saidfreeze (Feb 24, 2013)

> I just got my box! Â I got the:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm pretty disappointed with this month. Â I will only use the Nail Wraps and maybe the Mask, if I'm brave and don't look my pet snail in the eye of about a week. Ah, your nail wraps sound kinda fun at least!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 24, 2013)

No box or shipping email for me but not suprised as I am on the west coast. Saw on their FB that "everyone should have a tracking email by Monday."  Hopefully we get them then!  I want to know which variation I got!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 24, 2013)

> Yes, but it is really big. Â Full size, I think (it's in Korean, so who knows). Â It is one sheet mask.


 Thanks! Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 24, 2013)

i'm kind of glad i cancelled - no stressing out this month and this box doesn't look like it would have been "for me". hope you all enjoy your boxes though!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope glossybox keeps up with posting timely spoilers so i can decide the same month if i want a box or not :&gt; HAHA.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am glad this one was free. I am going to cancel quickly before I get stuck in February.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box!  I got the:
> 
> ...


 Can you post a pic of your nail rocks? I got the gold cheetah/leopard one and I'm thinking of trading but can't decide.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad it was the free box for me--I've been signed up since the beginning and definitely the most underwhelming for me personally.  I'm going to stick around for one more box though.  I've got another 830 glossydots already so with Feb and Mar reviews, April will be a free box.  

I received

blue eyeliner  gold highlighter/shadow cheetah nail rocks acne stuff


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm really happy that I skipped out this month.. =) but enjoy your boxes &lt;3


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *liilak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... these are a complete disappointment when compared with January's box.  I've never heard of any of the brands before.  How strange.
> 
> ...


 I made a box of cookies for my neighbors (they fed our animals over the holidays so it was a thank you).  While I obviously lined the box, the Glossybox worked great and looked nice IMO.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 25, 2013)

I currently store my nail polishes in them. I organize my dresser with two boxes. Its neater then everything scattered.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I currently store my nail polishes in them. I organize my dresser with two boxes. Its neater then everything scattered.


 Same here! I started with 2 of them, I'm up to 3 now.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 25, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that there wasn't a glossy mag...not liked I missed it, but I was a little surprised.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 25, 2013)

i organized a narrow top drawer with 5 of my boxes.

1 for my pillow/foam rollers

1 for my hair flowers that don't double as decor

1 for my jewelry 

1 for all my hair stuff like bobby pins, duckbill clips, side combs, etc.

1 for my favorite nail polishes 

Works out great because the sized match up well with the length of the drawer. 

i'll post a picture when i get home!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that there wasn't a glossy mag...not liked I missed it, but I was a little surprised.


 Last month(more liek this month) there was a survey or some questions about the Glossymag, probably people answered saying they wouldn't miss it(I did) and that;'s why they didn't send it? Just my guess XD


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i organized a narrow top drawer with 5 of my boxes.
> 
> ...


 That sounds like a great idea, maybe I should re organize my drawers.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone gotten shipping notices yet??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten shipping notices yet??


 Nope, and i'm getting antsy because I want to cancel before March...don't wanna risk getting charged!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten shipping notices yet??


I just got one for one of my gift boxes, I believe it's shipping to MO.


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 25, 2013)

Did anyone else get

Full size bottle of Cult NailsMy Kind of Cool Aid from Cult Nails in their box?? Love!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 25, 2013)

I got that in this random October box they sent me in January because I used the COSMO code. Very pretty color.



> Did anyone else get
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## dotybird (Feb 25, 2013)

Got my box. Too bad it's underwhelming...


----------



## katzenstern (Feb 25, 2013)

My box: 




Got my box on the 22nd. It was a surprise! 

i got the email with tracking number 3 daya later, I was like what....?

Just FYI...

2/20 Elizabeth, NJ

2/20 CT (delivered)

It's an OK box. Nothing wow really.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 25, 2013)

i got my shipping information this morning with my tracking number so thats good. im usually one of the lasts to get my box. on the 21st mine left MD so hopefully ill get another update soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my shipping email just now!  It's only one state away, hopefully it gets here this week!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 25, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one that doesn't like the nail stuff in general. I feel like it's because I'm a perfectionist and as much as I like how they look in the end, I hate the process of doing it. It takes me twice as long as it takes to do regular nail polish with designs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might trade those away...

I hope as hell I don't get the acne stuff either.

This box really just isn't for me. And definitely not up to the value.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one that doesn't like the nail stuff in general. I feel like it's because I'm a perfectionist and as much as I like how they look in the end, I hate the process of doing it. It takes me twice as long as it takes to do regular nail polish with designs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might trade those away...
> 
> ...


 I'm not much into the nail strips either. I'm not a huge nail product fan in general, honestly. I've recently grown to like glitter polishes and holos, but polish is still not a very exciting item for me, and nail strips, less so.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email just now!  It's only one state away, hopefully it gets here this week!


 Got mine too...it's in my state so I should get it before too long...sometimes I get it the day after it lands in Fishers, and sometimes it takes almost a week...just depends I guess. It's already been there for 2 days...


----------



## brio444 (Feb 25, 2013)

Not really looking forward to this box at all.  Whomp-whomp....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

Just received my tracking email! They really upped their game this month  I am actually quite excited for this month, I'm crossing my fingers for a bright eyeliner! The only thing I wouldn't really want is the crazy halloween looking nail art...but the cheetah print, striped ones etc look awesome!


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my shipping notice a few hours ago. I actually got my box on friday.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just received my tracking email! They really upped their game this month  I am actually quite excited for this month, I'm crossing my fingers for a bright eyeliner! The only thing I wouldn't really want is the crazy halloween looking nail art...but the cheetah print, striped ones etc look awesome!


 I agree, I dont want the halloween nail art or the snail mask.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

> I agree, I dont want the halloween nail art or the snail mask.


 See, I'm a tad crazy...I'm like, hmm, snail mask...that sounds weird....I MUST TRY THIS!


----------



## mandyb82 (Feb 25, 2013)

> I got my shipping notice a few hours ago. I actually got my box on friday.Â


 Ditto! My box was in the mailbox on Friday and my shipping notice came to me this morning. Hahaha Definitely underwhelmed at the box. I've had a sub since last July (I think?) and it's just gone downhill. Unfortunately this month was the first of a six month resub that my husband thought I would love as a Christmas present. ::sigh:: I'm stuck for the next FIVE boxes!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder if I could convince the masses that my cats' hairballs have beneficial skincare properties.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if I could convince the masses that my cats' hairballs have beneficial skincare properties.


see michelle phan and cat litter?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 25, 2013)

> see michelle phan and cat litter?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha exactly


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Next month theme is spring fling... Sounds fun!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next month theme is spring fling... Sounds fun!!


 I'm gonna have to see some spoilers before I resubscribe... lol


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 25, 2013)

> Next month theme is spring fling... Sounds fun!!


 did you see this somewhere?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I saw it on the Facebook site when I went to their store because I was thinking about resubbing- the love20 code doesn't work any longer though so I'm waiting for another promo code.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you go to the glossybox and click subscribe it says subscribe now for the spring fling box. So spring fling is the next box theme...And  I get Feb is a short month..but I still feel like if i dont get my box in the next three days......I am getting my Feb box in March. I think I am just going to call this my March box, and expect my next one in April! That way its the "first box" every month! lol


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mandyb82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! My box was in the mailbox on Friday and my shipping notice came to me this morning. Hahaha
> 
> Definitely underwhelmed at the box. I've had a sub since last July (I think?) and it's just gone downhill. Unfortunately this month was the first of a six month resub that my husband thought I would love as a Christmas present. ::sigh:: I'm stuck for the next FIVE boxes!!!


 What did you end up getting in your box? Ofcourse they sent me yet another makeup item that doesn't work with my dark complexion. My 3 month sub expires in March...I think I'll move on to Seasonsbox.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 25, 2013)

Got my shipping email today.  It has already left Fishers, IN so it has one last stop in Sparks, NV before making it to CA!  Here's hoping I get it by the weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 25, 2013)

Didn't they say all shipping info would be out by Monday? Because I've received nothing.


----------



## saidfreeze (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my shipping info today too- got my box Friday.

Also, I was trying to figure out what went wrong with this box. For me I think I was disappointed getting two products from the states in the 'international' box. I would have loved some Icelandic blue lagoon silica mask, or something just something really unique and outside of the typical countries one would expect. What items would you have liked to see?


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping info today too- got my box Friday.
> 
> Also, I was trying to figure out what went wrong with this box. For me I think I was disappointed getting two products from the states in the 'international' box. I would have loved some Icelandic blue lagoon silica mask, or something just something really unique and outside of the typical countries one would expect. What items would you have liked to see?


Good question, I don't understand their logic in this selection of items after their Man Repeller box. In a way, it's kinda sneaky as the MR box was decent and this one is downright disappointing. Most people don't have MUT to refer to, so I can't wait to see the backlash that'll no doubt go on their GB facebook page. Most people who ordered the January box are likely monthly subscribers too (if they aren't already subscribers).

They totally played it up by calling them "international beauty" products.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I'm a tad crazy...I'm like, hmm, snail mask...that sounds weird....I MUST TRY THIS!


 I think I would have been ok if I didnt see that pic posted earlier in the thread with all the snails on the ladys face.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month(more liek this month) there was a survey or some questions about the Glossymag, probably people answered saying they wouldn't miss it(I did) and that;'s why they didn't send it? Just my guess XD


Yeah I remember I'm just surprised they did it so quickly


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel like I might not get my box until March.  It's still a state away, so I doubt I'll get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good question, I don't understand their logic in this selection of items after their Man Repeller box. In a way, it's kinda sneaky as the MR box was decent and this one is downright disappointing. Most people don't have MUT to refer to, so I can't wait to see the backlash that'll no doubt go on their GB facebook page. Most people who ordered the January box are likely monthly subscribers too (if they aren't already subscribers).
> ...


I see it a little different. Had I not been on this forum I wouldn't have known that I shouldn't like the box. I can guarantee I would have gotten it and been thrilled. Not as happy as the MR box, but that was curated and special. It won't be like that every month.  I'm often happy with a sub, and then read from forumites that apparently I shouldn't be. It used to happen with MyGlam ALL the time. I was perfectly happy, only to read on the forum that I SHOULD hate it. I haven't gotten my box, but aside from the nail stickers I'm happy with any of the variations I've seen.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I see it a little different. Had I not been on this forum I wouldn't have known that I shouldn't like the box. I can guarantee I would have gotten it and been thrilled. Not as happy as the MR box, but that was curated and special. It won't be like that every month.  I'm often happy with a sub, and then read from forumites that apparently I shouldn't be. It used to happen with MyGlam ALL the time. I was perfectly happy, only to read on the forum that I SHOULD hate it. I haven't gotten my box, but aside from the nail stickers I'm happy with any of the variations I've seen.


 That's a really interesting point of view. I find that boxes that are deemed underwhelming...prepare me to lower expectations.

So often times, I am pleasantly surprised because I didn't expect much.


----------



## mwcw (Feb 26, 2013)

Still pretty excited about it. I guess I have pretty low expectations with subscription boxes. Or I just like getting stuff in the mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The funny thing is, I got not one - not two - but THREE tracking numbers. Weird, huh? I tried to figure it out, and my conclusion is:


They sent me 1 box for my monthly subscription (started January and auto renewed this February);
1 additional box for a monthly subscription I bought this February (before realizing my Jan sub is autorenewed, so I asked for this sub to be cancelled; they said they'll cancel it going forward but they can't refund for the Feb box); and
1 more additional box for a monthly subscription I didn't purchase, but is showing as "Processing" in my Orders list.





 &lt;-- me when I got three Glossybox emails with three tracking numbers


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting mine today. Yay?


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I see it a little different. Had I not been on this forum I wouldn't have known that I shouldn't like the box. I can guarantee I would have gotten it and been thrilled. Not as happy as the MR box, but that was curated and special. It won't be like that every month.  I'm often happy with a sub, and then read from forumites that apparently I shouldn't be. It used to happen with MyGlam ALL the time. I was perfectly happy, only to read on the forum that I SHOULD hate it. I haven't gotten my box, but aside from the nail stickers I'm happy with any of the variations I've seen.


 I am so surprised you're saying this. Really, totally surprised.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I see it a little different. Had I not been on this forum I wouldn't have known that I shouldn't like the box. I can guarantee I would have gotten it and been thrilled. Not as happy as the MR box, but that was curated and special. It won't be like that every month.  I'm often happy with a sub, and then read from forumites that apparently I shouldn't be. It used to happen with MyGlam ALL the time. I was perfectly happy, only to read on the forum that I SHOULD hate it. I haven't gotten my box, but aside from the nail stickers I'm happy with any of the variations I've seen.


I guess that's true, with MyGlam I was building my stock and trying out different textures so I was relatively excited. I don't think my judgment was too influenced by other women within this forum. I've seen some of their better or "worse" months. The difference is that Myglam paid more attention to their sub base after it went downhill a bit, maybe that's why I'm not as excited about this month. GB didn't sell to me that it was thought out, just thrown together. Especially right after a curated box.

I'm still interested in trying the mask or which ever combo I get though.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so surprised you're saying this. Really, totally surprised.


mm.. I'm wondering why you're surprised. Curiosity, really, more than anything.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting mine today. Yay?


 I just went to check on my box shipping... yesterday, it was only one state away.  Today... it's apparently still in NJ!  Yay Glossybox!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 26, 2013)

Its been in my city since Saturday.. based ib the tracking email I got yesterday. maybe I'll get it today.


----------



## brio444 (Feb 26, 2013)

of the options so far, I'm kind of hoping for the snail mask and the unicorn/mushroom weird stickers, which pretty much guarantees I'll get cheetah print and acne stuff I can't/won't use.  Or something totally different, as is often the case with GB and me...


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mm.. I'm wondering why you're surprised. Curiosity, really, more than anythin


 I wasn't surprised...I was being sarcastic.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 26, 2013)

> I wasn't surprised...I was being sarcastic.Â


 I don't get it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get it.


 Same... lols &gt;.&lt; but I do think that the thread influences one another.. I usually LOVE all the boxes but this month was eh so I skipped.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

Idk about other people, but if I like what I get, I like it and that's it. If I don't I don't...I don't think anyone MAKES you like something or not, we just say what we think, isn't that the point of a discussion thread?


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 26, 2013)

just got my box today! once i open it ill take pictures for you guys. i live in FL btw if anyone from FL is expecting their box.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my box today and....I got the snail mask.  I do not know why but I think it is hysterical.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder if glossybox is actually following peoples profiles or just sending random stuff. I think I put down dry skin so maybe I'll get the snail mask?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my box today and I am thrilled. I have had them since October and it hasn't let me down yet. I get these subs to be exposed to new things and to be forced out of my comfort zone. Even if I get a box of things I would never buy, I love getting them to have fun with. Once in awhile I get something I LOVE and I buy it when it runs out.

I have never used nail rocks or anything like it so I am excited to give it a try.

I got the snail mask. I was kind of hoping I would. I am always game for new things and for some weird reason I wanted this.

The eyeliner is black. Not anything I need but no real complaints. I am always on the lookout for the perfect eyeliner.

The eyeshadow is a gorgeous shimmery golden brown. It will definitely get used.

I am not a bar soap kinda girl but I will use it. I really like the smell.


----------



## arendish (Feb 26, 2013)

I still haven't received tracking. I used my Glossydots this month, and I'm assuming that's why. I'm going to contact them if I haven't seen tracking in an email or on the website by the end of the week. I can honestly say I won't be that disappointed if I don't get a box this month and they give me next month's instead.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my box today, and I'm really happy with it. Here's what I got:

*Bvlgari soap* (Even if I don't use the soap, I like the scent, so I might tuck it into a drawer to make thing smell nice).

*Da Vinci Cosmetics* Shimmer Powder in "Earth", 1.75g (This is a nice shimmery bronze shade. I might try it as eyeshadow, but I don't see using as a cheek highlighter, as glossybox suggests).

*Evologie* eSystem Duo Pack Intensive Blemish Serum &amp; Stay Clear Cream (I'll probably end up swapping this, because I'm pretty set in my skincare routine and I don't want to possibly upset things).

*Lisi* Color Glaze Lip Gloss in "2 Timer", Full Size (Funny, the card with the list of products in the box showed the liquid eye liner, but my box contained the lip gloss. This is a shimmery bronze shade, which is not what I'd usually pick but I'm happy to try this out).

*Nail Rock* Nail Wraps in "Union Jack Gold and Black" (I was worried when I saw that people were getting these with kiddie-themed designs, but the ones I got have a gold background with a black Union Jack design on them. They're edgy but not over-the-top).

Also, to my surprise, I found a full-sized bottle of *Cult Nails* polish in "My Kind of Cool Aid" in the box that wasn't listed on the card at all. I have no idea if this was put in my box by mistake or if it's an extra that was supposed to be included, but I'm thrilled with it! It's a beautiful greyish-purple with silver shimmer.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

Not GB since their items are usually pretty good, its the CS that can stink, but with MyGlam back in the day people on that thread would literally say things like "anyone who likes this bag knows nothing about makeup and has no taste." Comments like that sting if you DO like the products.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and I'm really happy with it. Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my box today! once i open it ill take pictures for you guys. i live in FL btw if anyone from FL is expecting their box.


 Mine is being delivered to Orlando, tracking says I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and I am thrilled. I have had them since October and it hasn't let me down yet. I get these subs to be exposed to new things and to be forced out of my comfort zone. Even if I get a box of things I would never buy, I love getting them to have fun with. Once in awhile I get something I LOVE and I buy it when it runs out.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and I'm really happy with it. Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Feb 26, 2013)

Do all boxes ship from nj?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine always ship from NJ &amp; I'm in MI.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 26, 2013)

> Got my box today and I am thrilled. I have had them since October and it hasn't let me down yet. I get these subs to be exposed to new things and to be forced out of my comfort zone. Even if I get a box of things I would never buy, I love getting them to have fun with. Once in awhile I get something I LOVE and I buy it when it runs out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am just LOVING the stripes! &lt;3


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 26, 2013)

ugh, their Surveys are not working!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, their Surveys are not working!


 Seems like their surveys are never up on time.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 26, 2013)

Got some pictures of my box and some swatches of the products!













The LISI Eyeliner was Cauldron which was the Black color. And the Da Vinci Shimmer Powder is in Harmony.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

So is the 

shimmer powder an eyeshadow?
I really want the snail mask or the acne stuff but I guess it's an either or product. Too bad.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is the
> 
> ...


 I thought the same thing when I opened it but it seems to be a

highlighter.

reading off the card in the box it says: This versatile shimmering mineral powder is one of America's best kept beauty secrets. Made from the highest quality ingredients, it gives your face a subtle glow when you apply with an eye shadow or blush brush as an under eyebrow or cheek highlighter.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is the
> 
> ...


 You can get the acne stuff for $2 in change on the evologie site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 26, 2013)

Well typical Glossybox I don't have a tracking number. They always say you'll have it by monday and well it's tuesday evening and NO tracking.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if glossybox is actually following peoples profiles or just sending random stuff. I think I put down dry skin so maybe I'll get the snail mask?


 I'm not sure they do. I've never gotten any makeup products that would work with my complexion.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 26, 2013)

Which month are your trying to do them for January or February?  If for February they usually do not put them up until some where between the 7th and 11th of the month after the box.  They put the surveys up on 1/8/13 per the email last month.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, their Surveys are not working!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 26, 2013)

Was the eyeliner supposed to come with a brush or is that too logical for them to consider?


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 26, 2013)

I got the exact box that galaxiigrl received and I also thought the one random item not on the card was a mistake but it was a happy one.  I also was a little disappointed in the fact that the eye item that was pictured on the card wasn't in the box (I think the gloss was in its place) but it was a decent box anyway.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Feb 26, 2013)

I got two boxes again this month. I thought they fixed this


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 26, 2013)

> I got two boxes again this month. I thought they fixed this


 lol what's wrong with THAT?! hehe


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 26, 2013)

So, at what point would you just give up trying to contact customer service about a free box from the Cosmo code?  I've e-mailed, called, e-mailed some more, and just have been all around lied to.  Finally, someone wrote me back today telling me my tracking info. for the free box &amp; I was so happy that someone had gotten back to me and handled it at last.  When I looked at the tracking number they gave me, it was for the box that I paid for, even though they said it was for the free one.  Sigh. 

I also used the code for the free blush in this month's box.  We'll see...


----------



## Tatia (Feb 26, 2013)

Awful box for me. I'm in my 40s and they sent me acne treatment and shimmery gold eye shadow. I wanted the snail mask!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can get the acne stuff for $2 in change on the evologie site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! If I don't get it at least I know it's possible!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! If I don't get it at least I know it's possible!


 Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered mine on the 23rd and by the 24th I had a tracking info email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 26, 2013)

I would love to sometime be a recipient of a double box by accident lol but i have never been so lucky!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 26, 2013)

I would love to sometime be a recipient of a double box by accident lol but i have never been so lucky!


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love to sometime be a recipient of a double box by accident lol but i have never been so lucky!


I know, I want them to send me the extra one they promised me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I know I have one on the way for sure.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone else not have any tracking?


----------



## Mary322 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awful box for me. I'm in my 40s and they sent me acne treatment and shimmery gold eye shadow. I wanted the snail mask!


I received the same and felt the same way! Even worse, I was missing the eyeliner. Not that I need another eyeliner, either, but still annoying. I sent an email to GB, so I have to wait and see if they send it or not. Not sure what they normally do when a box is missing a product....


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 27, 2013)

My box arrived last evening

Bvlgari soap - nice scent
Super Aqua mask (snail slime) - must be left on for 20-40 minutes.  Hope it smells good.
Da Vinci highlighting powder - Harmony (brown/bronze) - nice color
LiSi cream eyeliner - Star Ruby (dark purple) - nice color
Nail Rock Nail Wraps - black/white stripes - yikes...I wish they would have given us older gals something more age appropriate.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which month are your trying to do them for January or February?  If for February they usually do not put them up until some where between the 7th and 11th of the month after the box.  They put the surveys up on 1/8/13 per the email last month.


 Oh okay, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, it's like the Glossybox gods heard me... and laughed, and sent me everything I would hate.

Snail Mask

Gold/black cheetah print nail rock

Lipsi Gel Eyeliner in Star Ruby

Da Vinci (eyeshadow? highlighter?) in Harmony

Bvlgari soap (which does smell nice, but I never have/never will use bar soap)

So... new items for the trade list! Yay?


----------



## PAsh (Feb 27, 2013)

have not received any tracking info...not on the site either, wonder if it has to do with the fact that I used glossydots for this box?


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are expecting two boxes, you should have two unique tracking numbers, right?

[SIZE=80%]FEB 27, 2013 | 09:55PM EST[/SIZE]
*Jessie Gonzalez* replied:
 

Dear Lisa,

These are your Tracking Numbers.

COSMO code, 91029270042629550405

Subscription Box : 91029270042629550405

Kind Regards,
Glossybox
    She sent me the same darn numbers!!  (I erased the last 2 numbers for privacy issues, but you get the idea.)


----------



## brio444 (Feb 27, 2013)

I got my box last night.  As predicted...   

Got the acne stuff and the cheetah/red nail strips. My eyeliner is silver and possibly the worst eyeliner I have ever encountered.  I don't mind the color, because even though it's a weird eyeliner, it's a decent shimmer, but the application is horrible.  
Davinci stuff in Terra, which is okay for an eyeshadow, definitely not a highlighter.  
The Bulgari makes me nauseas, so that one needs a new home ASAP or it will be chucked.  
Anyone want to trade cheetah/red nail strips for the unicorn ones?  Pretty please?  And or the evologie for snailslime?  I really want snail slime.  lol...


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have not received any tracking info...not on the site either, wonder if it has to do with the fact that I used glossydots for this box?


I'm in a similar situation, except I am supposed to receive this box with my COSMO code of last year.  I'm not holding my breath.  :/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2013)

My box showed up this morning. Eh. It is definitely my least favorite box so far and definitely hasn't tempted me to stick around.

Snail Mask (I did want to try this, so I'm okay with this!)

DaVinci shimmer in Lava, which is a browny/purpley color with a green sheen (pretty, I do like this)

Lisi Lip gloss in Soho (looks pink in tube, has ZERO color and is super sticky. Ugh.

Bvlgari soap - smells like a hotel bathroom, ugh.

Nail Rock in the black and white stripes.

Blahhhh....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers for

Snail Mask
Eyeliner in a bright color (blue, purple, etc)
Black &amp; White striped Nail Rock
 
Pretty pretty pleaaase Glossybox lol! Hopefully my box will be here soon! Tracking says between today and friday!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, it's like the Glossybox gods heard me... and laughed, and sent me everything I would hate.
> 
> ...


 Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it sux you didn't get stuff you wanted :S


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope I get the snail mask.. everything else will be given away.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe you ladies can help me out. I got the Da Vinci in Harmony and I have very dark skin. What's the best way to use something like this? Should I just trade it? I'm not very make-up savvy...


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived last evening
> 
> ...


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have not received any tracking info...not on the site either, wonder if it has to do with the fact that I used glossydots for this box?


 You should e-mail them.  They have e-mailed me back three times with in the past two days, which is a huge step up from last month's service!


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for
> 
> ...


 My box says out for delivery!!! I've been obsessively checking the front porch. 

(Totally keep checking out this thread instead of working on my paper, too.)


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 27, 2013)

I already received my February box that I paid for, but I was supposed to get another box this month for using the COSMO code. I decided that I don't really want to put any effort into making sure I get it and I wanted to put it behind me, but my future sister-in-law is visiting from SC and I've gotten her interested in subscription boxes and originally planned to give her my COSMO code box so she can see what Glossybox is like (though admittedly it's not the best month) so I shot them a quick email just asking if they were going to send one. This was the response:

"Thank you for contacting us. Your COSMO code box has shipped and we will have your tracking number to you by Friday. The remaining tracking numbers are currently being uploaded into our system. We may have the tracking for you sooner, but the latest will be Friday."


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

Did anyone else get dried out eyeliner? Mine is already cracked. I sent them an email which I am sure I will have to send 20 more times before I get a response.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get dried out eyeliner? Mine is already cracked. I sent them an email which I am sure I will have to send 20 more times before I get a response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get dried out eyeliner? Mine is already cracked. I sent them an email which I am sure I will have to send 20 more times before I get a response.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, so it's a cream liner? For some reason I thought it was liquid.



> Mine wasn't cracked but it was pulled away from the edges of the container. I do not know if it drying out would cause that.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

You know I also forgot to say that: I didn't get a magazine in my box! And apparently there was one. I mean its not a huge deal but I still emailed CS about it, who knows maybe theyll give me some points or something.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine wasn't cracked but it was pulled away from the edges of the container. I do not know if it drying out would cause that.


That's what my gel liners all look like after I have had them for a couple of years. They dry out and crack.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 27, 2013)

I think they (thankfully) nixed the magazine



> You know I also forgot to say that: I didn't get a magazine in my box! And apparently there was one. I mean its not a huge deal but I still emailed CS about it, who knows maybe theyll give me some points or something.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for
> 
> ...


Yeah I hope I get those too! I swear if I get the unicorn print I'm trading it!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they (thankfully) nixed the magazine


they didn't, my friend got one in her box and i didn't in mine haha. so im not sure if maybe it was part of they survey thing when they asked us about the magazine or they just didn't put it for a different reason, im not sure.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, so it's a cream liner? For some reason I thought it was liquid.


 I think there is a variation. I have seen both of them posted.


----------



## Swtnsarah (Feb 27, 2013)

My glossybox arrived! First I want to apologize for not hiding the spoiler, I'm new here.

I got:

- Bvlgari soap- It's a nice size and it smells good

- Super Aqua Snail Hydro-Mask (I'm excited to try that!)- Da Vinci highlighting powder - In Lava, its a dark brown shimmer with an iridescent sheen to it- LiSi sheer sparkle lipgloss- In Union Square: its a pink sparkly gloss, I hate the packaging though, its hard to have any lipgloss on the wand

- Nail Rock Nail Wraps - in leopard prints, LOVE!

I actually love my box and I am content!


----------



## Swtnsarah (Feb 27, 2013)

I got mine! First I want to apologize, I'm new here so I don't know hide the picture.

I got:

- Bvlgari soap- It's a nice size and it smells good

- Super Aqua Snail Hydro-Mask (I'm excited to try that!)- Da Vinci highlighting powder - In Lava, its a dark brown shimmer with an iridescent sheen to it- LiSi sheer sparkle lipgloss- In Union Square: its a pink sparkly gloss, I hate the packaging though, its hard to have any lipgloss on the wand

- Nail Rock Nail Wraps - in leopard prints, LOVE!

I actually love my box and I am content!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 27, 2013)

I got two boxes this month?  No clue why.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 27, 2013)

@ JenniferV

Interesting.. but it looks like you got different box variations! That seems rare in GB-land.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My glossybox arrived! First I want to apologize for not hiding the spoiler, I'm new here.
> 
> ...


 Love your box- I'm hoping that I get the same variation- hopefully mine delivers tomorrow


----------



## TinaMarina (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, mine was cracked too. I haven't tried to use it yet. Mine is also the same color.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get dried out eyeliner? Mine is already cracked. I sent them an email which I am sure I will have to send 20 more times before I get a response.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm really excited about the

Da Vinci and the LiSi cosmetices! I've never heard of them before and they will probably be the first things I use.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 27, 2013)

Got my box today!  I like it more than I thought I would!  Is it lame I liked the pink crinkles and bow?  Lol


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what my gel liners all look like after I have had them for a couple of years. They dry out and crack.


Except for the MAC blacktrack liner! I've had it for 2+ eyes and it's still as good as when I first bought it!


----------



## klg534 (Feb 27, 2013)

I did get the glossymag and was surprised because i saw someone on here did not get it. I got the snail mask...and am so interested and freaked out I am not sure If i will keep it or trade it.. decisions decisions


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Except for the MAC blacktrack liner! I've had it for 2+ eyes and it's still as good as when I first bought it!


I know it's good liner for most but it causes a significant reaction on me. Same with their mascara and most of their wet/cream products. I steer clear of them except for lipsticks and brushes.


----------



## Swtnsarah (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought mine was nice but your's better! Love it!


----------



## Swtnsarah (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today!  I like it more than I thought I would!  Is it lame I liked the pink crinkles and bow?  Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get the glossymag and was surprised because i saw someone on here did not get it. I got the snail mask...and am so interested and freaked out I am not sure If i will keep it or trade it.. decisions decisions


 

yeah that was me :[

i sent them a short and sweet email and theyll just be sending me it via mail. its no biggie though i just wasnt sure why i didn't get one but it looks like it was just a mistake.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 27, 2013)

I got my boxes: (sorry I cant do a spoiler from my phone) Kinda bummed that I got the black and gold nail rocks, I really wanted ANY other kind. I got a snail mask in one box and the acne stuff in the other. The liquid liner is in black magic and it is all around AWESOME! It is black with glitter interspersed, the brush is great for percision. The gel is in Cats eye, and it is a shimmery brown. It will stay put. i like it too, even if it completely came out of its jar. The pigments are in Harmony and Wild Lilac, even though the latter looks more like a rose color... They got their flowers mixed up ....tehehe. regardless, both are going on the trade list along with the rest of the box, except the liners.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ohhh i love your nail rock!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks!  My da vinci is in Champagne and the lisi is in battery park!  I am excited to try them out!



> Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant to say yours. Love it!


----------



## Totem (Feb 28, 2013)

The magazine says Feb 2012. Unicorn rainbow nails, weeeee! lol Champagne shadow, soap, lip gloss, and mask.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye, the GB mag the thickest yet. I like how the Liquid Sand is on the back cover reminding us how awesome the January box is.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 28, 2013)

Did any free box people get shipping info yet?


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any free box people get shipping info yet?


Yes, mine came in over a week ago. Arrived yesterday.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today!  I like it more than I thought I would!  Is it lame I liked the pink crinkles and bow?  Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any free box people get shipping info yet?


 I haven't gotten mine yet 



 but I'm pretty sure I was one of the last to be contacted by Starlooks about winning, so I'm just trying to be patient... and checking my email every 5 mins.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2013)

I woke up a bit early today, so I think I might try the snail mask before work!

The Bvlgari soap doesn't smell too bad now that I've unwrapped it...hated it at first. Don't know what I'll use it for, though...

Lisi lipgloss is just terrible.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope I get my box today. My tracking says it should be today or tomorrow, but considering how bad my last couple days have been, today will be a lot more preferrible!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 28, 2013)

Ladies who have received the LiSi lipgloss---is it any good? Is it pigmented? I plan on buying some products over on the LiSi website but am still deciding on what to get based on the reviews/thoughts/opinions from you ladies!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies who have received the LiSi lipgloss---is it any good? Is it pigmented? I plan on buying some products over on the LiSi website but am still deciding on what to get based on the reviews/thoughts/opinions from you ladies!


 From what I understand, there are 2 types, color and sparkle? I got the sparkle, and it looks pink in the tube but is completely colorless when worn. It's terrible! Very sticky...I wouldn't waste your money, you could get a nicer gloss at the dollar store.

Several have said that the eyeliner is terrible, as well...


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I woke up a bit early today, so I think I might try the snail mask before work!
> 
> ...


You will have to post if you liked the snail mask. I got one but haven't tried it yet. Probably will this weekend.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 28, 2013)

I used the snail mask last night, and I'm a huge fan! It felt really icky while I was wearing it, and I took it off after 30 minutes because I couldn't take the slimy feeling any longer. However, my face has seriously never felt so hydrated and refreshed. I just returned from a vacation in Florida, and my skin soaked this stuff in like nothing else!!! I'm definitely going to buy these and use them at least once a week. I also might buy the snail cream - has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine arrived! I waved so joyfully as my mailman came up with it lol....This box is...well, it's not bad, I really didn't get the certain items I was hoping for, but oh well, it's still a good box!





Nail Rock in Leopard - I'm really glad it wasn't the crazy unicorn/monster mouth one lol, but what's funny is I actually like the leopard print on the COVER more than the actual sticker design itself lol! It's a tad bigger print and lighter colored and you can see the spots better, oh well lol I was hoping for the striped ones I saw, they looked fab! Depending on how well this design stays on me, I may just have to go buy the striped ones lol!

Da Vinci Cosmetics Shimmer Powder in Earth - This is probably my favorite thing in the box, it's a lovely coral-nude color that is great on my skin for highlighting

Evologie Blemish Serum and Cream - I'm super excited to try this, I'm always up for good blemish control products since I have cystic acne!

Lisi Liquid Line Eyeliner in Black Magic - So hilarious, I've heard so many people complain about getting a colored eyeliner and here I WANTED a bright one and I got black! lol It seems to go on nicely though, and it's got some silver glitter lightly dispersed in it, we'll see how well the glitter shows when applied though

Bvlgari Soap - Not for me, I'm a fruit and/or citrus scent type of gal, so the heavy soapy floral smell is too much for me, but my Momma will LOVE it! :-D


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 LOL my thoughts exactly.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine arrived! I waved so joyfully as my mailman came up with it lol....This box is...well, it's not bad, I really didn't get the certain items I was hoping for, but oh well, it's still a good box!
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ JenniferV
> 
> Interesting.. but it looks like you got different box variations! That seems rare in GB-land.


 I was surprised they were different.  And I didn't get a magazine in either one?

I am giving one away (the one with the snail mask) on my blog because I don't need two GB's!!  It's a win-win!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any free box people get shipping info yet?


 My box was free and I got it yesterday.


----------



## tameloy (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad I didn't pay for this box. It's prob my least fav so far. I got the snail mask, lipgloss, and nail stickers with monsters on them. Everything is going up for trade. The only thing I really like is the shimmer powder. I got a lilac color.


----------



## vugrl (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep, this is also my least favorite. So glad it was free. I got the leopard nail stickers, shimmer powder, silver glitter eye liner (groan), shimmer powder, soap and the blemish cream.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the leopard nail stickers, shimmer powder, silver glitter eye liner (groan), shimmer powder, soap and the blemish cream.


 They should call this month the showgirl box. Or less politely, the stripper box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get the glossymag and was surprised because i saw someone on here did not get it. I got the snail mask...and am so interested and freaked out I am not sure If i will keep it or trade it.. decisions decisions


I feel the same way about the snail stuff! I haven't even gotten my box, so maybe I won't even get it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should call this month the showgirl box. Or less politely, the stripper box.


 LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should call this month the showgirl box. Or less politely, the stripper box.


 That is exactly what I thought when I saw my gold and black cheetah print nail rock!  They belong to someone named Diamond Sparkle.  No idea how they got into my box.


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is exactly what I thought when I saw my gold and black cheetah print nail rock!  They belong to someone named Diamond Sparkle.  No idea how they got into my box.


 "diamond sparkle" LMAO!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got my box today and I canceled! I am so glad this was free.  Most of it is going to my eBay sell bin.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was free and I got it yesterday.


What did you get, Jaz? I am sure you posted but I cannot find.


----------



## Souly (Feb 28, 2013)

This box sucks! I don't want any of it. I'm glad it was free.

Nail Rock - Union Jack Black &amp; Gold

Bvlgari Soap

Snail Mask

Lisi lipgloss in Sweet Battery

Da Vinci Shimmer powder in Earth

Off to update trade list!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't gotten my box since it only shipped yesterday but I too am glad I got this box for free!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


HAHAHAHA too funny!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just don't think I can use the snail mask, especially now that I see it is one of those one use cut out like a face paper thingies. Those are creepy to begin with! Snail slime + face shaped paper Jason mask = squick.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just don't think I can use the snail mask, especially now that I see it is one of those one use cut out like a face paper thingies. Those are creepy to begin with! Snail slime + face shaped paper Jason mask = squick.


That makes me want to do it more. " face shaped paper Jason mask"



  My son (6yrs old) is super interested that I have snail slime for my face.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone else try out the

nail rocks?  They're awful.  I couldn't get them to adhere without wrinkling, they don't seem to have as much stretch to them as other nail "stickers"  the ones they sent in the November box were great, these, aside from being rather "young" are not easily applied.

Not totally in love with this box.  But not completely unhappy either.  Soap is up on ebay and the eyeliner is in the pile of 4 million other eye liners to work through. 

I tried the acne products tonight...seem ok. 

All in all pretty meh.  I'm bummed the Nail Rocks were such a problem for me, but I could've been in a rush to apply them....if I wanted to spend a lot of time doing my nails...I'd paint them with last month's liquid sand polish and wait FOREVER for it to dry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeshadow is really pretty...end on a positive note!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I got my blog review up of this disaster of a box.  It's not positive, but it is (hopefully) funny.

Honestly, the thing I'm really grumpy about is that in an International box, 2 of my 5 items were American (LiSi and Da Vinci).  But... whatever.  I'm just grateful I found someone to trade my snail mask with.  Ladies, let me know what you think of the mask.  I'll be happy with the Evologie.


----------



## Lin Point (Feb 28, 2013)

hmmmm it was ok. The thing that got to me was the foil packets, I don't like those as they're small and don't have very much product beyond a singular use which is hard to judge whether you should go out and spend a load of money for something you're not sure about.

full size Biore Deep Cleansing Pore Strips(repeat for me)

Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Tarocco Orange hand care(foil packet 1 only)
Eucerin Anti wrinkle creams ( 2 foil packet - 1 for day and 1 for night)
anatomicals - you need a blooming shower gel in rose scent(too perfumey yuck!)
essence quattro eyeshadow - rock angel(i do like)
macadamia - healing oil treatment: theraputic oil for all hair types
globlove.com 25% off discount code










I'm in Canada so I didn't get some of the neat stuff some you got like the Bvglari, and snail mask sounded interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Swtnsarah (Mar 1, 2013)

> Anyone else try out the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I agree with on the nail rock. The incoco had great stretchability so it was easy to apply and was less of a hassle. The nail rock was so tough I could barely have it trimmed perfectly. However I did have a lot of compliments on my nails today. So I'm not too fussy about it.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lin Point* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm it was ok. The thing that got to me was the foil packets, I don't like those as they're small and don't have very much product beyond a singular use which is hard to judge whether you should go out and spend a load of money for something you're not sure about.
> 
> ...


Wow! I would have liked that box for the full size Biore strips and the Macadamia oil!!!! That's about $25 right there! Lucky! I'm addicted to pore strips though. Endless entertainment!! LOL


----------



## ricarlav (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I canceled! I am so glad this was free.  Most of it is going to my eBay sell bin.


 What is your eBay name, I'd love to see what products you're selling


----------



## ricarlav (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lin Point* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm it was ok. The thing that got to me was the foil packets, I don't like those as they're small and don't have very much product beyond a singular use which is hard to judge whether you should go out and spend a load of money for something you're not sure about.
> 
> ...


 The hair oil you got is AMAZING, I use it and love it to death! And that little bottle retails for $13.95!!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The hair oil you got is AMAZING, I use it and love it to death! And that little bottle retails for $13.95!!!!


 I concur! Hands down Macadamia is the best hair oil I've ever used.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 1, 2013)

Big surprise, I did get my COSMO box yesterday!    I received:

Bvlgari Au The Blanc soap

Da Vinci Cosmetics Shimmer Powder in Lava (shimmery chocolate brown)

Lisi Sheer Sparkle gloss in Battery Pink (light strawberry color)

Missha Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Hydro Gel Mask

Nail Rock nail wraps (silver, gold, and black stripes)
So, I'm happy that Glossybox upheld their end of the bargain, but I'm still not going to re-sub.  I'm giving Lip Factory a trial instead.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 1, 2013)

So I am new here trying to reply to people.. hit the reply button and it comes in as a completely new post not showing what I am replying to. Anyhow, I have only been with Glossybox since December and have been happy until coming home to the 'international' (really??) box yesterday. Not really liking any of it (mostly because of the colors) and I am from Germany and know a bunch of European products... I was not familiar with any of it but the soap.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where they read about next month's theme Thank you


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I am new here trying to reply to people.. hit the reply button and it comes in as a completely new post not showing what I am replying to. Anyhow, I have only been with Glossybox since December and have been happy until coming home to the 'international' (really??) box yesterday. Not really liking any of it (mostly because of the colors) and I am from Germany and know a bunch of European products... I was not familiar with any of it but the soap.


 Instead of hitting Reply, hit quote and it will transfer the person's post into the box for you to comment.

Also, I don't think there is much out yet about the March box other than on the Glossybox website it says to "subscribe now for the Spring Fling box".


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

My glossybox came today and I got the two things I didnt want want. I got the snail mask and the crazy nail rock with the unicorns &amp; mouths, those will be gifted.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2013)

So I tried the snail mask!

I found that I am not a fan of sheet masks, I found it hard to keep on my face and it felt odd, hept having to push it down to make sure I was getting the full effects...BUT. Afterwards, my skin felt amazing.

So, I do like the product! But I think I'd rather try one of the snail creams than another sheet mask (of any sort).

Here's your daily horror!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

I totally agree with whoever said the Nail Rocks were impossible to get on. I prepped my nail exactly like they tell you to and I just couldn't get it to go on smooth. The shape of it did not curve along my nail correctly so it kept pleating. And the graphic design peeled off from the metallic backing that sticks to your nail.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried the snail mask!
> 
> ...


 I hate those masks. The Karuna ones are like that and they are like twice the size of my face. I feel like I have an average human sized face so I don't know why the mouth hole goes around my chin when I line the eye holes up correctly.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried the snail mask!
> 
> ...


 LMAO... I'm going to apply mine tonight- my dog is going to be hiding from me if I look like this- Sooo funny , thanks for the picture


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried the snail mask!
> 
> ...


 It's the perfect Halloween costume!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

lmao that mask looks hilarious!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2013)

HAHAHA. Yeah...scared the hell out of my man-friend...worth it, I guess. NOthing like spending 40 minutes of your evening looking like a serial killer....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> HAHAHA. Yeah...scared the hell out of my man-friend...worth it, I guess. NOthing like spending 40 minutes of your evening looking like a serial killer....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You have just made my day, I love you! lol!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HAHAHA. Yeah...scared the hell out of my man-friend...worth it, I guess. NOthing like spending 40 minutes of your evening looking like a serial killer....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh man that is funny! Thanks for the laugh. I will be trying mine this weekend.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngiexR (Mar 1, 2013)

I got my box the other day. I am disappointed, but not enough to where I would cancel. I LOVE the pigment shadow that I got. It actually reminds me of Club from MAC only better. The gloss is an ugly orange so I'll probably give it away. I had to throw out the soap cause it was making me sneeze. The nail sticker I got were stripes so I'm interested to try them out. The design is not outrageous like some of those ones you have all gotten.

I've been with Glossybox since people in the US were able to sign up and this was the only box I was disappointed with.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

Got my box yesterday and haven't tried a single thing after opening it... everything is still in the original boxes/packages.. sealed. I take it as a sign that Glossybox isn't right for me and now I definitely won't regret unsubscribing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree that sheet masks feel bizarre. I have a Collagen one that feels soooooo weird.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHA. Yeah...scared the hell out of my man-friend...worth it, I guess. NOthing like spending 40 minutes of your evening looking like a serial killer....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






I almost spit out my coffee on my keyboard.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Mar 1, 2013)

Did anyone notice no GlossyMag this box? (or was it just me who didn't get one?)


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 1, 2013)

> Did anyone notice no GlossyMag this box? (or was it just me who didn't get one?)


 I had 2 boxes that came this month without a magazine. Maybe because I told them I thought it was worthless on the last survey.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone notice no GlossyMag this box? (or was it just me who didn't get one?)


 This time they put mine outside of the actual bux, which was odd!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Did anyone notice no GlossyMag this box? (or was it just me who didn't get one?)


 I didn't get one either, I got an email saying I could view my glossy mag online.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 2 boxes that came this month without a magazine. Maybe because I told them I thought it was worthless on the last survey.


 I said the same thing in my survey because I honestly never care about them anymore. I'm a foreigner and even I find the english of whoever writes them really bad. The amount of misspelled proper names alone is ridiculous, I mean Rita *Oro* anyone?

And by the way, although I said I wouldn't miss the Glossymag my box still came with it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 2 boxes that came this month without a magazine. Maybe because I told them I thought it was worthless on the last survey.


I got a mag and  have said they were worthless in multiple surveys...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 1, 2013)

I was not really looking forward to this box, but at least my profile seems to have been considered... I got

the acne stuff, the b/w striped nail stuff, the gloss is a nice nude/pink ("5 o'clock"), and the shimmer is a pink/champagne color I like very much.
Not my favorite, but not as bad as the box with that strange Ellis Faas lip stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 1, 2013)

oops double post


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got my box and I'm so happy! I totally love my box!!

I got

The snail mask
The black and white stripe nail rocks I was scared I'd get the unicorn ones, but I got the ones I wanted
The LiSi cream eyeliner in Obsidian (which is actually brown). This is the only item I'm meh about. Mine is kinda coming off of the sides, but I swatched it and it felt like all my other gel eyeliners, so I assume its ok. I'm just not a big fan of gel eyeliners to begin with.
The Da vinci loose pigment in Bronze. This is so pretty! I'm going to use it as an eyeshadow, since its too dark to use as a highlighter. I was really excited to receive this!
The soap. Smells ok, I'll probably use this since I like using bar soap in winter since most gels are too drying for my skin.
I've only been getting Glossybox for 3 months and this is definatly way better then December's box! I love and will use everything I got. Plus I feel like they really listened to my profile this month, by giving me usable colors and also by giving my something hydrating instead of giving me the acne stuff. So yay for Glossybox!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and I'm so happy! I totally love my box!!
> 
> ...


 I received the same box &amp; I love it!!!  I really like the gel liner- I put it on my upper lid &amp; lower and the I smoked it out with my smudge brush.  I put bronze on my lids &amp; it looked amazing- my bf complimented me on how pretty I looked- it's all about the eyes... &amp; then a light shimmer pink on my lips


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same box &amp; I love it!!!  I really like the gel liner- I put it on my upper lid &amp; lower and the I smoked it out with my smudge brush.  I put bronze on my lids &amp; it looked amazing- my bf complimented me on how pretty I looked- it's all about the eyes... &amp; then a light shimmer pink on my lips


I hated the gel liner. I finally got it to work and it worked horrible for me. I'm glad you like it though.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 2, 2013)

My box really kinda sucked. The eyeliner I received was the little pot of gel and it s teal which I won't use. I am pretty boring with shadows and liners. I got excited about the nail rock when I saw all the funky designs but I got the cheetah and gold ones which I hated. The soap smells good I guess anf the shimmer stuff is a pretty pink. Also got the snail slime which I will try but the value definitely wasn't there for me this month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box really kinda sucked. The eyeliner I received was the little pot of gel and it s teal which I won't use. I am pretty boring with shadows and liners. I got excited about the nail rock when I saw all the funky designs but I got the cheetah and gold ones which I hated. The soap smells good I guess anf the shimmer stuff is a pretty pink. Also got the snail slime which I will try but the value definitely wasn't there for me this month.


Oh my goodness, you got my dream box lol!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Oh my goodness, you got my dream box lol!


 Well I wish you would have gotten it instead of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Oh my goodness, you got my dream box lol!


 Well I wish you would have gotten it instead of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.





The shimmer powder is in Lava (brown with light green sheen!) and it is really pretty!

I forget the name of the gloss, but as you can see it is basically clear.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

the shimmer powder is so pretty!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.
> 
> ...


Yeah my mom got that shimmer powder and it is so pretty! I actually think its a dupe for one of the Mac pigments that was in my Christmas set.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.
> 
> The shimmer powder is in Lava (brown with light green sheen!) and it is really pretty! I forget the name of the gloss, but as you can see it is basically clear.


 I got the same, the lip gloss is just blah.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.
> 
> ...


 OOOooooooo, that shimmer powder is to die for! It is just gloriously shimmery and exotic! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same, the lip gloss is just blah.


 Yeah, I concur...lol...that gloss certainly leaves something to be desired, don't it?!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOOooooooo, that shimmer powder is to die for! It is just gloriously shimmery and exotic! Love it!
> ...


 Definitely, it has no purpose.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely, it has no purpose.


To...um....look sticky? Perhaps? lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To...um....look sticky? Perhaps? lol!


 Lol, I could see it sticking to my hair. Not something I would pay more than a $1 for. I would have perfered a funky eyeliner.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

We will invent a new product based on this thread!

NEW FROM MAKEUP TALKS NEW MAKEUP LINE!....BUY IT NOW BEFORE IT'S SOLD OUT!.......

_STICKYLIPS!_






lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We will invent a new product based on this thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope I get the teal liner!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We will invent a new product based on this thread!
> 
> ...


 lmao


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.
> 
> ...


ahhh thst shimmer powder is GORGEOUS!


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 4, 2013)

I hated it to ! It just did not go on smooth for me.... but i am glad that some liked it.



> I hated the gel liner. I finally got it to work and it worked horrible for me. I'm glad you like it though.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 4, 2013)

I gave the lipgloss and the nail rocks to my cousin for her birthday with other sampels using a birchbox. lol It was a quick gift put together. Im glad I didnt pay for this box. That shows that It was a waste. Somewhat. Hopefully my cousin enjoys it better than me.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the shimmery eye shadow but if I wore it, it would be like screaming, "Look everybody!  Look at that wrinkly, old chick!"  That kind of shimmer would kill me...and I don't even have any deep wrinkles.  Oh to be 20 again.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the shimmery eye shadow but if I wore it, it would be like screaming, "Look everybody!  Look at that wrinkly, old chick!"  That kind of shimmer would kill me...and I don't even have any deep wrinkles.  Oh to be 20 again.


 I have a couple swatches of that same shimmer powder actually on my eyes, but I'm so disappointed with Glossybox I don't even feel like editing the pictures I took.

I'll upload it sometime this week =/


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone notice no GlossyMag this box? (or was it just me who didn't get one?)


I received a GlossyMag in my box.  Noticed a couple typos.  They must have been in a hurry to print.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received a GlossyMag in my box.  Noticed a couple typos.  They must have been in a hurry to print.


 Trust me, they're always like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Received my box:

Nail Rock - Union Jack Black &amp; Gold

Bvlgari Soap

Snail Mask

Lisi lipgloss in Penn Station

Da Vinci Shimmer powder in Earth
I received this box and my Julep box at the same time.  Both cost about $21.00.  In the Julep box (modern beauty) I received full sizes of hand lotion, hand scrub, and a lip balm as an extra, and I was happier with it than with the Glossybox I received.  I don't think I will get my money's worth of satisfaction out of this box, but I am not ready to un-subscribe yet.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the many angry Glossybox subscribers (of course, I was too but..) I'm not sure if I made the situation better or worse...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 4, 2013)

I love it! LOL



> One of the many angry Glossybox subscribers (of course, I was too but..) I'm not sure if I made the situation better or worse...Â


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao good one


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> One of the many angry Glossybox subscribers (of course, I was too but..) I'm not sure if I made the situation better or worse...Â


 ahaahhahahaa! That just made my night!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricarlav (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got a spoiler email for the March box asking me to resub. The item they show is a Model Co lip and cheek stain in a hot pink that I know is not me, which makes me wonder, will it come in different colors? Should I resub? I'm so confused!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a spoiler email for the March box asking me to resub. The item they show is a Model Co lip and cheek stain in a hot pink that I know is not me, which makes me wonder, will it come in different colors? Should I resub? I'm so confused!


 There is a March thread started, you should check it out.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone get the Snail Mask and didn't love it? I'm seriously thinking of buying it just to try it. Is it worth it? Anyone have one they're not using?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine is up on my trade list, I just can't bring myself to use it.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is up on my trade list, I just can't bring myself to use it.


 Message you!


----------



## sadie1228 (Mar 6, 2013)

I finally got my February box, it was definitely better than last month's - (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## OiiO (Mar 6, 2013)

So here are the promised swatches, there's also a review up in my blog if interested.

*To sum it up using smileys:*

Nail Strips - 






LiSi Liquid Eyeliner - 





Evologie - 





DaVinci shimmer - 





Bvlgari soap - 





Nail Strips swatch - trust me this was the best I could do -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LiSi eyeliner swatch (took like 10 minutes to get the line even):





DaVinci shimmer in Lava:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

Dat shimmer!


----------



## cocoesque (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness everyone, I just have to post this on here with my recent experience with this company. I have been subscribed to Glossybox USA when they first started out. Didn't have much of a problem until recently. Now, I can 100% say that this is the SHADIEST unprofessional company ever. I know a lot of people have had problems with this company and a lot of people recently have had bad experiences with late boxes, no responses and horrible customer service. 

January's box came a month and a half late and this February box has not gotten to me either and it is now March. I love how they charge you precisely at the beginning of the month with no fail and it gets to you a month-month and a half late. Like, really? All of the other subscription boxes that I am subscribed to is so precise and accurate each month. Now, I would understand if this was a one time thing.. then I would of course not be complaining but this was a recurrent problem and not just for me either. 

I tried e-mailing Glossybox several times and have had ZERO responses thus far. So, I went on their Facebook page asking them to get back to me and I did receive one post saying that they would "forward my name to CS" and that "I would hear back from them soon". BS. I waited and waited but no response AGAIN. (NOT surprised). So, I posted again saying that February's box was again late and I had still not heard back from them. Checked again today to see if they responded and they totally blocked me from their Facebook page and disabled me from commenting. Probably so other people could not read about their shady business practices. 

Have anyone else had such horrid experiences with this company? It is sad because I have loved this subscription but there is NO way in hell that I could back up this company and give them my money for shit quality and service. Customer service should be a PRIORITY and is one of the top things that make AND break a company. Also, something this company does not have. Sigh, sadness. Be careful with this company everyone!

I did post this on the Glossybox January forum but I felt like I should post on this month's forum as well to warn you all. Yes, I am also guilty of staying with them despite of their lacking CS but I just can't keep being taken advantage of by this company. Hope everyone else has nothing but good experiences but please don't let them take advantage of you all!


----------



## Totem (Mar 6, 2013)

Your eyes look nice! I just won another box from the GlossyboxUSA Twitter party today. Their pink boxes have become part of my organization decor. Someone had a meltdown that they didn't win a box. Maybe I should send her mine. LOL Zoya nails popped in the chat. It would be nice getting some polish for spring. They turned me on to the Vine app and I'm loving it! Anyone here on Vine?


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 6, 2013)

> So here are the promised swatches, there's also a review up in my blog if interested. *To sum it up using smileys:* Nail Strips -Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I also struggled with the liner. Love the color I have, however, not a fan of the thin/streaky formula and oddly stiff brush


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been meaning to post this for a while but keep forgetting. Glossybox did an international beauty theme in  Germany for January.

I have to say I liked the items I got in my German glossybox a lot more than I did in the US box.


----------



## Bambam (Mar 7, 2013)

A week into March and I'm still waiting for my February box!  UGH.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow nice box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where's the brush from? Like as in which company makes it ^^


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Wow nice box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where's the brush from? Like as in which company makes it ^^


 The brush is from BM beauty, I got one in my December glossy box too and they are so soft.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The brush is from BM beauty, I got one in my December glossy box too and they are so soft.


 That's great and they are not too pricey! I so wish out Glossybox would send brushes D:


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great and they are not too pricey! I so wish out Glossybox would send brushes D:


 Me too, I want more lol.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great and they are not too pricey! I so wish out Glossybox would send brushes D:


 I forgot to add I have the bronzer and the eye shadow brush that I have gotten from Glossybox. I want to try the eye liner brush, I need one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to add I have the bronzer and the eye shadow brush that I have gotten from Glossybox. I want to try the eye liner brush, I need one.


 All from the same brand?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All from the same brand?


 Yes, they are the best brushes I have tried so far.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, they are the best brushes I have tried so far.


 *sigh* you are making me get some box envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they pay for like half the box, which just one brush basically D:


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* you are making me get some box envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they pay for like half the box, which just one brush basically D:


 Aww maybe they will have it for the US boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww maybe they will have it for the US boxes.


 nah don't think so


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems like they sample some of the same items, so who knows.


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 8, 2013)

anyone elses nail rocks WAY too big for their fingers? 

I got some very gold union jack nail stickers....


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got my box. This was the worst for me and I've been subbed since the first box. The nail rock were gold and black Union Jacks I guess. Either way I tried to use one and it was a disaster so those are junk. I didn't get the snail mask which was the one thing I wanted. My shimmer is very pretty. The soap smells good but it's a bar soap which is not ideal. Worst of all I got the Lisi lipgloss... in clear. The last thing on earth I need is a clear gloss. Also, like PPs have mentioned it's the stickiest most awful textured lipgloss I've ever used. The cheapest drugstore glosses are TONS better than this gloss. Just awful.

Luckily I made it 9 months without hating a box. Good thing it was free!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box. This was the worst for me and I've been subbed since the first box. The nail rock were gold and black Union Jacks I guess. Either way I tried to use one and it was a disaster so those are junk. I didn't get the snail mask which was the one thing I wanted. My shimmer is very pretty. The soap smells good but it's a bar soap which is not ideal. Worst of all I got the Lisi lipgloss... in clear. The last thing on earth I need is a clear gloss. Also, like PPs have mentioned it's the stickiest most awful textured lipgloss I've ever used. The cheapest drugstore glosses are TONS better than this gloss. Just awful.
> 
> Luckily I made it 9 months without hating a box. Good thing it was free!


 LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL LOL LOL LOL


 is there a reason why you're typing LOL? first it was being 'sarcastic' to princess2010 (that no one understood) now it's laughing TO THE SAME PERSON..... are you trying to taunt her?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2013)

> Here are quick swatches of my shimmer powder and lipgloss.
> 
> The shimmer powder is in Lava (brown with light green sheen!) and it is really pretty! I forget the name of the gloss, but as you can see it is basically clear.


 I have to confess that I keep feeling jealous of that shimmer -- but then I remember that I have one almost exactly like that! L'Oreal HIP loose pigment in Intrepid. I picked it up at Grocery Outlet, of all places, for something like three bucks. If anyone else is coveting this and has a Grocery Outlet or Big Lots, it's worth giving those stores a shot!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is there a reason why you're typing LOL? first it was being 'sarcastic' to princess2010 (that no one understood) now it's laughing TO THE SAME PERSON..... are you trying to taunt her?


 I just think it's hilarious that she's less than thrilled with glossybox and her description of the gloss...Dying over here!!!


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 9, 2013)

that gloss is unreal.

i got it, too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that gloss is unreal.
> 
> i got it, too.


 It's so bad it's an insult!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've bought $1.99 Jordana and Wet N Wild glosses that were FAR better than the Lisi. I didn't even look to see the retail price but even free is too much. I agree that if I entertained trying different Lisi products, that gloss has turned me in the other direction. They missed the mark big time with that one.


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 9, 2013)

That gel eye liner sucked as well !


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's so bad it's an insult!


  I agree with you, it was yucky.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've bought $1.99 Jordana and Wet N Wild glosses that were FAR better than the Lisi. I didn't even look to see the retail price but even free is too much. I agree that if I entertained trying different Lisi products, that gloss has turned me in the other direction. They missed the mark big time with that one.


Yeah I agree! I got a gel eyeliner from them that is so dried out and just ugh. I was sad because I had wanted to buy and try other things from them, but now I'm not too sure.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've bought $1.99 Jordana and Wet N Wild glosses that were FAR better than the Lisi. I didn't even look to see the retail price but even free is too much. I agree that if I entertained trying different Lisi products, that gloss has turned me in the other direction. They missed the mark big time with that one.


 If they wanted us to buy the products they should have sent better ones.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the snail mask on &amp; I must admit I'm a little creeped out.  I wish that it was a regular mask application- I feel like I can't breathe in this thing...so ready for the amazing results- Ahhh the price of beauty..


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the snail mask on &amp; I must admit I'm a little creeped out.  I wish that it was a regular mask application- I feel like I can't breathe in this thing...so ready for the amazing results- Ahhh the price of beauty..


I have picked that thing up to use it about 20 times but I haven't been able to bring myself to use it yet. It even gave my daughter the willies to think about it. LOL.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

I got mine thanks for LisaLeah and I will try to use it tonight, luckily it doesn't creep me out at all XD so I should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have to say that my skin is amazingly soft...I also notice a slight glow... Maybe I'll get some pet snails...lol! Definitely going to buy this mask for future use


----------



## OiiO (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That gel eye liner sucked as well !


 And so did the liquid one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That gel eye liner sucked as well !
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, basically Lisi is just a big fail, in general.


Sadly, I think so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's so bad it's an insult!


 it legit blows my mind. like, who allowed this to happen? did nobody test this while making it and go "wow, this is a horrible idea."

its not even like a preference type thing---the gloss is just bad. its not even gloss. How did you manage to have a non glossy gloss? lol


----------



## klg534 (Mar 10, 2013)

When does glossybox normally upload surveys?


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does glossybox normally upload surveys?


Usually the second week of the month (last month it was on the 14th or so) so probably sometime this week!


----------

